# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Archived Forums > Edged Weapons from the Middle East, Asia and Africa >  Books and articles published on Iranian Arms and Armor

## Manouchehr M.

As many of you know, I have been writing a book on Iranian Arms and Armour from bronze age to the end of th 19 century.  This book will contain a comprehensive research on bronze weapons, crucible steel, welded steel and also the development of arms and armor in Iran.  Over 60 percent of sources (more than 300 up to now) are Persian sources (historical and cultural background, icons, symbols, art, weapons, etc.  Many of them are still unknown in the West).  The pictures include the arms and armor in Iranian museums.  AS you know I was granted the kind permission of Iranian Cultural Heritage Foundation to handle, measure, weigh and photograph all the pieces.  I already finished three museums with the help of one team this summer.  I will continue next year.  Iranian Cultural Heritage is ready to help me to publish the book in Farsi.  Since I have been writing the book in English and I believe that this book is better served to be published in English, I contacted a German publisher.  They are very interested, however, they want to know whether there is a market for this book, which will of course be more than 1000 pages.  I told them that besides Iranian market, there is a market in Europe and North America.  I thought that it would be a good idea to post this here.  Please post here whether you would be interested in buying this book.  But the buyers or a big number of them will speak the last word.  So please let me know whether you would be interested in buying such a book.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Patrick Williams

Well, sure, I'd be interested. What's a book like this going to cost?

----------


## MumtazB

I'd be interested akhi!  Also, I'd like to know about the estimated cost of this book

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you.  Surely it will not be cheap.  I have no idea.   It will include colored pics of arms and armor which have been unknown in any publications.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Jeff Demetrick

I will be one of the first to buy it.

Jeff

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

Manoucher,

Maybe you should ask the publisher to give you a rough estimate about the price pr copy, and remember that a book on more than 1000 pages will not be cheap in postage.
However it sounds as an interesting project you have finished.

Regards

Jens

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jens Nordlunde_ 
> *Manoucher,
> 
> Maybe you should ask the publisher to give you a rough estimate about the price pr copy, and remember that a book on more than 1000 pages will not be cheap in postage.
> However it sounds as an interesting project you have finished.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jens*


Jens,

I will get a price estimation in the next days.  The theory part is almost finished.  I still have a hell of a work, putting the rest of the inventory of the museums in the context and they could again direct my research into other way.  I am very positive.  Today I was watching the pics of shamshirs I have taken pics of, they are so beautiful, that they really bring tears to my eyes.  Such an art and such wonderful pieces.  You have a good point regarding postage.  I have totally fogotton that point.  Thanks.

Jeff

Thank you for your support.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Marc G.

Manoucher:
I'm indeed  interested in buying it, but I fail to see that the number of responses gathered here is going to have any impact in the editor's concerns...

It's a scientific book on arms & armour research, a topic that traditionally has a quite faithful and hardcore amount of followers. Just take a look at the prices fetched by the out-of-print "classics" (Try for example to get Elgood's "Islamic arms and armour", or Cato's "Moro Swords" and see how much people is ready to pay). 

If the research is sound, and I'm sure it will, it is going to sell. Of course, not as the hottest Dan Brown novel, but it will.  And with enough nice picter, one can even go away with a so-so research  :Wink:  

Maybe a  pre-order with a discount could help in making a more realistic appraisal on the number of exemplars to be printed ?

In any event, good luck.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Marc

The research is sound.  I referenced everything and there is cross-referencing regarding every point.  New classification of swords and wootz ( is included in my research.  Additionally, the book deals with the influence of Iranian culture in pre- and after Islamic era.  Plus all the influences of the Mongols, Arabs, etc.  I have spent a lot on the books, unfortunately, as you know they are not cheap.  I just bought a recently published book on Shahname manuscripts in Iranian museums by an Iranian scholar who resides in Germany.  The book is already out of print!  Marvellous one, miniatures you have never seen.  None of them was published before proving my assumption that highly curved shamshirs existed before Shah Abbas Safavid as can be testified by Iranian shamshirs from Timurid era.  THis is only one point.  PLus I found huge amount of information on Iranian warrior traditions which will be a topic as well.  Research is sound and is also monitored by Iranian specialists.  Believe me or not I think checking on this site will give me an idea about the market.  Small as it is here, it is a market. The investment costs are huge, really huge for a book in this dimension.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I have to add that publishing it in Farsi is also an option as it will be done surely by Cultural Heritage.

Regards

MAnoucher

----------


## Peter Lyon

I would be interested in buying this book too; if the price ends up reasonbly you will find a lot of researchers and reference libraries will buy it. Any idea what the print run needs to be to sell at that price?

Please keep us updated as you progress. From what I have heard, compiling the manuscript is only half the struggle, the other half is publishing and selling it (especially if it is out of your own pocket).

----------


## Dennis East

I also would be interested in buying your book.  Any idea when the printing will take place?  Keep us posted on the progress.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Peter and Dennis,

As it seems many publishing houses in Germany ask for my own participation.  The initial investment is huge.  It is like buying a good flat or a house.  I cannot do it myself.  Going too much into such a debt is too risky for me.  I will look for investors.  Iranian Cultural Heritage is rightly of the opinion that they would be many buyers in Iran, if this is the case, then I have no other way to publish it in Farsi since they would finance the project.  In this case, the international community can at least enjoy the wonderful pictures.  It is a pity, since many Persian sources are included as well.  Let's see what will happen.  I still have a way to go to finish other museums.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

Hi Manoucher,

Expensive books are often printed in cooperation between two or more publishers to lower the price.
Would it be possible, do you think, that the Cultural Heritage in Iran would print the book in Farsi, and print extra sheets without the text, only with the illustrations? These sheets can be sold to a publisher who can print the English text on the sheets with the illustrations. A production like that would lower the costs considerably, and as the two languages are so much different, none of the two productions would take costumers from one another. A production like this is often made, as it enables books, which would never be published, to be sold in several languages for a reasonable price.

Regards

Jens

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jens Nordlunde_ 
> *Hi Manoucher,
> 
> Expensive books are often printed in cooperation between two or more publishers to lower the price.
> Would it be possible, do you think, that the Cultural Heritage in Iran would print the book in Farsi, and print extra sheets without the text, only with the illustrations? These sheets can be sold to a publisher who can print the English text on the sheets with the illustrations. A production like that would lower the costs considerably, and as the two languages are so much different, none of the two productions would take costumers from one another. A production like this is often made, as it enables books, which would never be published, to be sold in several languages for a reasonable price.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jens*


Hi Jens,

Thank you for your input.  I will take your advise and discuss it with the Cultural Heritage Foundation.   A publisher told me yesterday that it will be cheaper to publish all the picture as a catalogue at the end.  I think that would be an idea, but this will disrupt the flow of text since I refer very often to the pictures as a point of comparison.  Additionally, I have many drawings as well.  Is it true that it would be cheaper like this?


BTW I have not analyzed the Indian inventory in Iranian arms and armor since I concentrate on Persian ones, but Jens they have such wonderful Indian arms and armor.  I am so happy that all those pieces are at public display so everyone can enjoy.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

Hi Manusher,

It is true what the publisher says, but I doubt very much that collectors would love the idea, and I agree very much with you, that the text and illustrations should be together. That is why I think a coorporation between two or more publishers would be the best.

Regards

Jens

PS. Come to think of it, do you, when reading Farsi, start reading, from what we would consider, the back? If yes, the co printing wont work for obvious reasons. One more thing, a book of 1000 pages or more, printed on coated paper, will be very heavy  such a book should be in two volumes  or more, or the spine will not hold.

----------


## Filiberto Boncompagni

> if this is the case, then I have no other way to publish it in Farsi since they would finance the project. In this case, the international community can at least enjoy the wonderful pictures


Manoucher,

Have you considered publishing the English version of your book on a CD? You could use an HTML or a PDF format.

Pros: 
you can even do it by yourself - Im sure your book already exists in digital form on your computer, so turning it in HTML or PDF should be easy
the burning cost for a CD is almost nothing, same for the shipping costs 
the possibility to search the CD with a desktop search engine, like Google.

Cons: 
a CD can easily be pirated
a CD cannot substitute a good book
and, of course, it requires a computer to read it

But, at the worst, its a possibility AND you could also sell your CD in English TOGETHER with the Farsi printed version, with or without the pictures.
Best wishes,

Filberto
P.S. If you find my idea good, I think Im entitled to a free copy of your CD-book  :Big Grin:

----------


## Steve Hick

> _Originally posted by Marc G._ 
> *Manoucher:
> I'm indeed  interested in buying it, but I fail to see that the number of responses gathered here is going to have any impact in the editor's concerns...
> 
> It's a scientific book on arms & armour research, a topic that traditionally has a quite faithful and hardcore amount of followers. Just take a look at the prices fetched by the out-of-print "classics" (Try for example to get Elgood's "Islamic arms and armour", or Cato's "Moro Swords" and see how much people is ready to pay). 
> 
> If the research is sound, and I'm sure it will, it is going to sell. Of course, not as the hottest Dan Brown novel, but it will.  And with enough nice picter, one can even go away with a so-so research  
> 
> Maybe a  pre-order with a discount could help in making a more realistic appraisal on the number of exemplars to be printed ?
> ...



I too will buy the work, and agree with Marc, those who will buy will buy, who can.  And a unique subject.
Steve

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jens Nordlunde_ 
> *Hi Manusher,
> 
> 
> PS. Come to think of it, do you, when reading Farsi, start reading, from what we would consider, the back? If yes, the co printing wont work for obvious reasons. One more thing, a book of 1000 pages or more, printed on coated paper, will be very heavy  such a book should be in two volumes  or more, or the spine will not hold.*


Hi Jens,

Yes we read from the right to the left.  That is correct so it will not work.  Two volumes is a good idea.  THanks for your input.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Filiberto Boncompagni_ 
> *Manoucher,
> 
> Have you considered publishing the English version of your book on a CD? You could use an HTML or a PDF format.
> 
> Pros: 
> you can even do it by yourself - Im sure your book already exists in digital form on your computer, so turning it in HTML or PDF should be easy
> the burning cost for a CD is almost nothing, same for the shipping costs 
> the possibility to search the CD with a desktop search engine, like Google.
> ...


Filberto,

Thanks for your input.  Making a CD will be cheaper. you are correct,. but the problem of piracy is a serious one in this case.  If I decide for a CD you will get one :Smilie:  .

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Steve Hick_ 
> *I too will buy the work, and agree with Marc, those who will buy will buy, who can.  And a unique subject.
> Steve*


Steve I have written one chapter on Iranian martial art and heritage.  I am sure you will like it.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Richard Furrer

Manoucher,
I suggest contacting James Allan and Brian Gilmour or Robert Elgood about such publishing concerns.

Several volumes are a good idea as a 1,000 page book would split its binding.

The pictures and drawings could be one of the volumes and the text split into two or three........having another volume for the pictures allows one to reference the text and picture at the same time. The only down side is that over time the texts will get lost and you will see people searching for them by volume (like the Wallace Collection auction catalogs and such).

From a blacksmith point of view one-to-one ratio photos are very nice and any notes on balance point (simply place the blade on a plastic triangle prism), width, thickness (often not stated) etc are very nice to see.

I would like to see this in English, but it is better to have it published in any language then not at all.

Ric

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Richard Furrer_ 
> *Manoucher,
> I suggest contacting James Allan and Brian Gilmour or Robert Elgood about such publishing concerns.
> 
> Several volumes are a good idea as a 1,000 page book would split its binding.
> 
> The pictures and drawings could be one of the volumes and the text split into two or three........having another volume for the pictures allows one to reference the text and picture at the same time. The only down side is that over time the texts will get lost and you will see people searching for them by volume (like the Wallace Collection auction catalogs and such).
> 
> From a blacksmith point of view one-to-one ratio photos are very nice and any notes on balance point (simply place the blade on a plastic triangle prism), width, thickness (often not stated) etc are very nice to see.
> ...


Richard

I have a very high respect for Professor James Allan, I might contact him after checking with the Cultural Heritage Foundation.  I have still to analyze couple pf museums but the theoretical framework is there.  For your information all pieces are measure accordingly.  This is an example for the measurements for each sword:

Total length: 		
Length of the blade:			
Length of the handle: 					
Width of the hand-guard: 					
Width of the blade at the base: 	
Width of the blade in the middle: 	
The blade tapers to a sharp point yes/ no
If no:  Raised back-edge Yes/no
If yes:  width of the back edged and length of the back edge
First curvature: 	
Second curvature: 
POB: 
COP: 
Weight without scabbard: 					
Weight with scabbard: 			

Regards

MAnoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Richard

As you see all pieces are meticulously measured.  It took me and my team a long time doing this.  THe reason is clear I had to convince Cultural Heritage for this measure.  I surely had smiths and martial artists in my mind as well when I was doing this.  From collector point of view who is interested in the beauty of steel and decoration methods, I think these points are less releveant.  Since I try to target all groups, I added so much information as I could to my investigation and research.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Kirill Rivkin

Congratulations on a book - 1000 pages must be one hell of a work.
I would be really glad to buy it !

However I have no idea how to make in the USA (where I live). 

P.S. Would you please autograph it for me ? 

Sincerely yours,

K.Rivkin

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Hi K.Rivkin

Thank you very much.  Sure I will if you wish.  You can buy the book from online Iranian stores.  I know a very professional one who will do this.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Andrew Winston

Manoucher:

I will absolutely purchase your book as soon as it is available.  Good luck with it!

Andrew

----------


## Lee O.

Hi Manoucher,
I would also like to have a copy of this book,as and when,
The Royal Armouries in the UK have alot of published books by different authors, all under one banner,
I'm sure they might consider such a book worthy of investment or grant of some kind,just a thought.
Good luck and i hope to see this come to light,
Lee.

----------


## Paul Digard

Yep, I will likely buy a copy when it appears, if there's an English version.

Paul

----------


## Teodor V.

Manoucher, I'd love to buy your book, but Paul has brought a good point: there needs to be an English or at least a German version.

----------


## Kirill Rivkin

I thought that the book is in English, is not it ?

----------


## Kirill Rivkin

Concerning the German Publisher - it can be benefitial, if it's needed to give us and some ranking ppl on Vikingsword the email of this publishing house, so we can write the letters of support (as far as I understand they want to know if there is market for such a thing ?).

----------


## Paul Digard

> _Originally posted by Kirill Rivkin_ 
> *I thought that the book is in English, is not it ?*


Manoucher says he's writing it in English and would like to publish it in English, but in a later post he says: " I have to add that publishing it in Farsi is also an option as it will be done surely by Cultural Heritage."

Manoucher?  What's the definitive answer? If there is one yet  :Smilie:  

Paul

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Andrew, Paul, Theodor and Kirill,


Thank you very much for your encouraging words.
Today I received a mail from the managing director from a famous German publishing house saying that I quote "The year 2005 has started very well because you are considering us to publish this book."  I am waiting for a price quote from them, they will participate but I need further investors.  Just to let you know about some of the items which will be published and thoroughly discussed:

Up to now:
1)  Two Persian shamshirs of Tamerlane
2)  The shamshir of Shah Ismail the first
3)  Two shamshirs of Shah Abbas
4)  Three shamshirs of Shah Safi
5)  Shamshir of Shah Sultan Hussein
6)  Shamshir of Nader Shah
7)  Shamshir of Karim Khan Zand
8)  3 Shamshirs of Fath Ali Shah Qajar
9)  Shamshir of Abbas MIrza Qajar
10)  3 Shamshirs of Naseerldin Shah
11)  Shamshir of Mohammad Shah Qajar
12)  Shahska of Reza Shah

Please note that these are only few item I analyzed from Military Museum of Tehran.  There are four more museums to come.  The Museum of Iran Bastan will be included, so friends of bronze weapons will enjoy this book as well.  Please just keep the finger crossed.  I have so many Persian references that you will be able to find the missing links with the help of the roayl swords and armor which have been kept in the royal collectiosn for years.

The book will be in English for the first publication.  Hopefully, in the next time, I will get a Persian publication as well.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Jahun Moayedzadeh

Manoucher jan,

Man yeduneh me kham!! When are the books coming out? I want an autograph!!!

Khaily mamnoon,
Jahun

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Jahun jan,

Roye cheshm.  Hatman barayat emza mikonam, duste khubam.  I still need one year to.  I analyzed 165 top quality items from the Military Museum of Tehran alone.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Russ Mitchell

I will definitely purchase a copy of this book.

----------


## Perpinder Singh

Manoucher, 

Best of luck in finishing up your project and yes, you can count on me to buy the book as long as you autograph it  :Smilie: 

Perpinder

----------


## Russ Mitchell

Yes, and maybe a picture of yourself at tea... our very own Manoucher fan club...

----------


## Gregg Van Vranken

Will the book contain any Parthian artifacts? If so, I would certainly buy a copy.

Gregg

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Perpinder and Russ,

Surely.  Thank you for your words.

Gregg

All Iranian dynasties will be included.  Next trip will involve an analysis of Parthian artifacts as well.  

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Felix Wang

The book sounds like it will be an essential work.  I expect to buy it (especially for the older periods).

----------


## G. McCormack

Mark me down as another one! I will buy this when its ready, it is well worth the scholarship and pics.  Keep us posted!

----------


## Ian McLeod

After my futile searches for sources on this subject, I'll gladly buy this book at any price

----------


## Matt Flegal

It's a late post, but I'd certainly buy one.

----------


## Darius Tajvidi

My post is late too, but I would certainly purchase a copy of this book. It seems that Persian arms and armour is very hard to learn about, as resources are hard to come by. This book will make alot of sales, and I wish you the best of luck. I for one, will support you by purchasing a copy when it is released. The Persian culture is very underestimated and alot of people know nothing about it. I just have to thank you for taking the initiative and actually doing it yourself. Thank you!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I was away for two weeks in Iran and analyzed the inventories of four other museums.  Excellent pieces.  I found many other museums in Iran to do research on.  Thanks to the kind permission of Iranian Cultural Heritage Organization and Iranian Army I was granted permission to do further research.  Unfortunately I was alone this time and had to do everything, measuring and taking pictures on my own (last time I was given a team).  Nevertheless a big success.  Iran is a great place for students and researchers of arms and armor.  Alone Tehran offers more than 7 museums.  From Luristan to the end of Qajar period.

Some highlights of my findings:

1)  I measured three Achaemenid akenakes (one of pure gold)

2)  For the first time I had the honor to analyze and see and measure four excavated Parthian swords, three with their quillons.   I also analyzed four Parthian daggers, etc.

3)  I analyzed and took pictures of four Sassanid swords complete with their scabbards.  I also anaylzed two early Sassanid swords.

4)  A lot of high quality Qajar shamshirs and other arms and armor belonging to Qajar court.

5)  A lot of interesting pieces from Luristan.

I am really greatful and would like to thank all the archeologists, directors, researchers of Reza Abbasi Museum in Tehran, Iran Bastan Museum (Historic and Islamic Departments), Niavaran Palace.  They were wonderful people.  Thanks to them I made one more huge step towards finishing my project.  I have still many museums to finish there.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## John Piscopo

Dear Manoucher,

    Welcome back from what looks like a very productive trip. I look forward to seeing your photos being posted. I have never seen a photo of a genuine Parthian sword, wow!

Best regards, John

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Unfortunately,  I will not post any pics on this forum.  I will use these pictures for my upcoming book.  I am negotiating with a publishing hiouse.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Alex B.

Congratulations on the interesting trip.  Perhaps once you have a deal set with a publishing house, you could use one or two of the pictures to use in promoting the book.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Alex B._ 
> *Congratulations on the interesting trip.  Perhaps once you have a deal set with a publishing house, you could use one or two of the pictures to use in promoting the book.*


Thank you Alex.

I found a publishing house and we are negotiating.  I am not allowed to publish any pics here, but when the book is in the publication stage I might publish one or two for the promotion.  I have taken pictures of marvellous pieces from all periods and I am sure that it will be interesting for many people.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Dale Seago

Keep us posted on developments with the book too -- I'm sure a number of us are going to want to buy it!!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Dale Seago_ 
> *Keep us posted on developments with the book too -- I'm sure a number of us are going to want to buy it!!*


Thank you Dale.  I defintely will.  THis week I am going to meet up a renowned publishing house.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Felix, G. McCormack, Ian, Matt and Darius,

Thank you for your kind words.  I was in Iran for two weeks and analyzed further pieces.  Among them Parthian swords and daggers.  Last Friday I had a very successful meeting with a publishing house.  They are very interested.  I think that the book will be published by the end of this year.

THanks for your support.

Best regards

Manoucher M.

----------


## Aishah Hamid

> _Originally posted by Manoucher M._ 
> *Thank you Dale.  I defintely will.  THis week I am going to meet up a renowned publishing house.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Manoucher*



this is definitely exciting!! hope your meeting went well with the publishing house.. n lets hope the book can get out asap ya!

3 cheers for Manoucher!!

----------


## Darius Tajvidi

I cannot wait to see this book. You are very lucky to have been able to examine these beautiful Persian pieces up close. I for one will be definitely buying this book when it comes out, and it is great to finally see some good resources on Persian weaponry. One problem though, I live in Australia, so this book is going to cost me a fortune. It will still be worth it though, so good luck with the publishing company!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I just merged two related threads here.   Thank you Aishah and Darius for your kind words.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Naveed Zardkanlou

Hi Manoucher,  Being half Iranian, deeply interested in weaponry and fasinated by learning about my heritage, be it history as in kitob o Faredusi or in weapons I would love to buy your book.

Any projected date of release as of yet?

                                                    Zardkanlou

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Naveed jan,

I have been working on it very hard.  In the beginning of March I will negotiate the details of the contract with the Publishing House.  The costs are high and therefore I really appreciate encouraging words like yours.  I hope that my book will be published by the end of this year.

Best regards

Manoucher

----------


## John Piscopo

Dear Manoucher,

    I look forward to your publishing experience. I want to use it so that I do not make the same mistakes on my own work, tentatively titled IRANIAN IRON AGE I & II SWORDS AND DAGGERS

    I just about have enough swords and daggers from Luristan, Azerbaijan and Gilan Provinces to make the book and may be ready to start writing text later this year.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by John Piscopo_ 
> *Dear Manoucher,
> 
>     I look forward to your publishing experience. I want to use it so that I do not make the same mistakes on my own work, tentatively titled IRANIAN IRON AGE I & II SWORDS AND DAGGERS
> 
>     I just about have enough swords and daggers from Luristan, Azerbaijan and Gilan Provinces to make the book and may be ready to start writing text later this year.*


Dear John,

I am very happy that you decided to publish a book on this subject John and would like to thank you for your efforts.

I am using the inventory of Iranian museums which were excavated under archeological auspices for the period you mentioned as well.  I am using some Iranian next to western sources as well.  I think the interesting thing for you will be that these pieces are excavated by archeologists and not via illegal diggings.  
What do you think of long swords from Luristan John, do you think they existed?  As you know there are many fakes around.  Do you have more Luristan or Gilan pieces?

Regards

----------


## Greg T. Obach

Hi Manoucher
I can't wait to see your book.... this is a grand topic !!
it will be a pleasure to look at these artifacts.... especially the shamsirs

will there be photo's of watered steel?  

I can't wait till the release date
take care my friend
Greg

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Hi Greg

Defintely.  The book will have mor than 2000 colored pictures.  Many of them of wootz blades. You know how much I love wootz, in my opinion the best steel which has been ever made.  I can look for hours at some of the pictures I took at museums.  Simly marvellous.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Greg T. Obach

fantastic !
this makes my day
also in my opinion...  wootz is by far the most interesting steel to look at...   The Persians had great techniques to bring out the best in this steel.  
Indeed, this will be a great book to read !!!!

please keep us informed
thank you
Greg

----------


## Dr.von Hoffmeister

Hi Manoucher,

we are very intersted in your book and can´t wait to get it,
also my collector friends will buy it.
Good luck for completing !

Alex

----------


## Ross Dean

I wil be very interested.

Ross

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Greg, Alex and Ross,

Thank you very much for your kind words.  Next week on Thursday is the important day as we will negotiate the whole procedure.

I will keep you posted.  Things look very good.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Alina Boyden

Manoucher - put me down for 2.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Alina for your kind words.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Ross Dean

Just a thought - what about a multi-language text (paragraphs in two or three languages) or even web-based alternative language text accessible to buyers of the book?

There IS a demand - your publishers just have to think "out of the box" while conserving their costs.

Good Luck!

Ross

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Ross Dean_ 
> *Just a thought - what about a multi-language text (paragraphs in two or three languages) or even web-based alternative language text accessible to buyers of the book?
> 
> There IS a demand - your publishers just have to think "out of the box" while conserving their costs.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Ross*


Ross

Thanks for your idea.  The book will be published in English.  I think if the costs are covered we will go for a Persian version.

I have very good news.  IN case this book sells well so that the costs are covered, I will publish another book on the inventory of Astan Qods(it is like Vatikan of Iran with lots of museums and king donations), which is another institution in Iran which has a tremendous amounts of marvellous swords and armor.

So everything depends on the success of this project.  I count on all of you, please do help me, as the costs are huge.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## John Piscopo

Dear Manoucher,

     Could you make arrangements for advance purchases of your book? This might assist your finacial situation, even if only a few hundred were sold in advance.

     I would like to see your chapter headings if that would be possible, a good way for all of us to get an idea of the scope of your work and the number of pages devoted to each era and how you are organizing the work.

Best regards, John Piscopo

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by John Piscopo_ 
> *Dear Manoucher,
> 
>      Could you make arrangements for advance purchases of your book? This might assist your finacial situation, even if only a few hundred were sold in advance.
> 
>      I would like to see your chapter headings if that would be possible, a good way for all of us to get an idea of the scope of your work and the number of pages devoted to each era and how you are organizing the work.
> 
> Best regards, John Piscopo*


Dear John,

I will see the publishing house managers on March 10 and will talk to them regarding this.

Regarding the chapters headings, we need to wait as I have to travel to Iran since some periods are still missing, last time I was there I could not finish my projects.  Time is short and I work full-time here and spend all my vacation in Iranian museums.  I am really thankful to my wife for all her support and understanding.

regards

Manoucher

----------


## Navid Mansourian

Manoucher jan,

Your book is truly a noble endeavor that will be an immense step towards reviving the beautiful culture of Iranian swordmaking.  

Your work falls in the line of Ferdowsi and many other brave Iranians that have endured so much over thousands of years to maintain the Iranian identity and culture no matter who tried to destroy it.

Khojasteh baad!

I will definately be a patron of this book!

Navid.

----------


## John Piscopo

Dear Manoucher,

      What does the publisher say that the price will be? My friend Dick Bezdek who has written books on US, British and German swords (American Swords & Swordmakers) has told me that he and the publisher agreed to sell his books at $75., he could buy them directly from the publisher at $35. and sell them at the local gun and militaria shows where he shares a table.

     The Mahboubian book cost $195 when published and has now been discounted, probably because of lack of demand due to the high price. I reviewed it on Amazon and have promoted it but I suspect  that the book has not been profitable.

      The economics are formidable in publishing, especially in Europe. That is why I have been interested in China for my own if I get it off the ground, about half as much as in Europe or the US.

     Have the Iranian museums that have allowed you to examine their weapons collections done any metallurgical testing? That was one of the strengths of Mahboubian.

     The Mahboubian family was quite wealthy and able to subsidize their publication. They did the examinations as part of their collecting regimen. I am hoping that the museums have already done the work and are letting you publish their findings.

Best regards, John Piscopo

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by John Piscopo_ 
> *Dear Manoucher,
> 
>       What does the publisher say that the price will be? My friend Dick Bezdek who has written books on US, British and German swords (American Swords & Swordmakers) has told me that he and the publisher agreed to sell his books at $75., he could buy them directly from the publisher at $35. and sell them at the local gun and militaria shows where he shares a table.
> 
>      The Mahboubian book cost $195 when published and has now been discounted, probably because of lack of demand due to the high price. I reviewed it on Amazon and have promoted it but I suspect  that the book has not been profitable.
> 
>       The economics are formidable in publishing, especially in Europe. That is why I have been interested in China for my own if I get it off the ground, about half as much as in Europe or the US.
> 
> ...


Dear John

I do not know the price.  As I mentioned it before, it is too early to discuss this.  This book has many many pages with more than 2000 colored pictures, besides the black and white pics and sketches and the references and the work will be unqiue as half of them are Persian sources.  So this book has many new information to offer throughout Iranian histotry not pre-Islamic and Islamic, but a historical line as it has been the approach in Iran. 

I am sure that many collectors in the commmunity will be interested in this book, collectors of bronze and iron weapons as well as wootz.  Besides Iranians living in the USA and Europe will be supporting my book, I am sure of that.  Therefore, I hope and think that I will be in a better position much better position to market this book.  Additionally, Iranians in Iran will buy this, even in English.  All this will lead to support of this project which of course will lead to further publications I hope.

I prefer a publishing house here.  Because of quality of course and because I need to check with them on a continuous basis.  The publishing house I am negotiating is a renowned one and has an excellent reputation in the publishing of art books.  Please do understand that I cannot and will not reveal more information at this stage of the process and I am sure you understand my point.

Regarding testing I am sure your are talking about bronze.    Please note I will present the bronze collection of Muzeye Meli Iran (Iran Bastan) and Reza Abbasi.  Both have done best research and have the best excavated pieces which I will present.  They have the best analysts and archeoligist at their disposal.  And I am using this asset of course.  Besides my book will concentrate on weapons  not only like other books on bronze objects which are mostly dedicated to other objects as well, which is interesting of course but not related to the study of weapons.

At this point I would like to repeat that I am proud and happy that I had the opportunity to handle those pieces.  Let me just give you an example, I handled that golden akenakes from Hamadan, in much better shape as the similar piece in Met, the blade is intact as well, three more akenakes, wonderful pieces.  My book will present for the first time excavated Parthian swords, and Sassanian swords not only p-shaped but the early ones depicted on reliefs.  So you see what I mean.  Please note that contrary to many books on bronze weapons which need to rely on primary sources for analysis, my book analyzes excavated examples.  I think this is excellent, especially when you take the fact into consideration that the majority of Luristan bronze in the west are fakes and even if they are smuggled objects, unfortunately determining the provenance is almost impossible as the smugglers ruined the whole archeological layers on the burial mounds.  Very tricky.  My journey to Iran showed me how much damage these smugglers did to the cultural heritage of Iran.  

John I really appreciate your support and encouraging words and want to thank you.  I also thank you for all the contributions you have made regarding the Iranian bronze weapons.  I truly believe that you should also publish your collection.  The more published books we have in the field of weapons, the better it is.  

Thank you for your support again.

Regards

Manoucher

P.S.  BTW what do you mean with "Manoucher's bool?"

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Navid Mansourian_ 
> *Manoucher jan,
> 
> Your book is truly a noble endeavor that will be an immense step towards reviving the beautiful culture of Iranian swordmaking.  
> 
> Your work falls in the line of Ferdowsi and many other brave Iranians that have endured so much over thousands of years to maintain the Iranian identity and culture no matter who tried to destroy it.
> 
> Khojasteh baad!
> 
> ...


Navid jan,

Kheili motshaker.  Thank you for your kind words.  They are really encouraging as I am getting less sleep, working a full-time job and writing this book.  I really appreciate your support.

Thank you my friend for your kind words.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## John Piscopo

P.S. BTW what do you mean with "Manoucher's bool?"

Dear Manoucher,

      It means I am staying up too late on the computer reading emails and my finger hit the l key rather than the k key. I was too drowsy to catch the error.

      Old age is catching up to me too early.

     Analysis is also necessary on iron weapons. C-14 will tell you how good a steeling job was done on the blades. This would be important because I believe that the first true steel blades were Iranian and discovery and publication of that discovery would be a huge advance in our understanding of the history of the sword.

     I share your disgust at the way the grave robbers have destroyed archaeological sites, not only in Iran but throughout Western Asia. Too bad the governments in the area have been unable to properly police their own heritage while their own people destroy it.

Best regards, John

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by John Piscopo_ 
> *P.S. BTW what do you mean with "Manoucher's bool?"
> 
> Dear Manoucher,
> 
>       It means I am staying up too late on the computer reading emails and my finger hit the l key rather than the k key. I was too drowsy to catch the error.
> 
>       Old age is catching up to me too early.
> 
> ...


Dear John

I see now what you mean  :Smilie:  .  Following Dr Feuerbach, wootz steel was even probably made in Luristan meaning that many iron blades could be wootz!!!  Or steel.  
Fact is that a Sassanian sword which was investigated by Dr. Feuerbach showed a crucible steel blade meaning that that it was not iron.  My sources say that Parthians were famous for making steel blades (the texts do not talk about iron).

The question remains then, what is iron?  Lots of the so-called iron blades are indeed steel.

If I get you a small sample of a blade could you determine the C14?  


As a matter of fact Iran has very stringent policies now to protect its archeological sites and I am very happy about it.  As you know there were not only locals who committed this crime, a number of Iranians living abroad and also Western people masterminded these activities.  You know what I mean John, and we do not want to drop names, but all this led to the destruction of these sites.  Thanks heaven, due to strict laws and regulations, these activities have been brought to stop and besides Iran has still many things to offer.

Regards

Manoucher
Regards

Manoucher

----------


## John Piscopo

If I get you a small sample of a blade could you determine the C14?

----------


## John Piscopo

If I get you a small sample of a blade could you determine the C14? 

Dear Manoucher,

     It will take a University laboratory to do such testing.

    I have a metallurgical report on a Luristan mask pommel sword that carbon dates it to 1100 BC. This is much earlier than most other attributions I have seen.

    The C-14 is used for dating, not for determining the alloy of the sword. What I want to know is when the introduction of carbon through charcoal in the forging process started to be used. This requires dating the blade and then testing the alloy for carbon content.

     I know what has to be done but I am not technically proficient enough to do it myself. Such tests can be expensive, one would be easily practical but for a proper study, all available iron blades should be examined in this way, hundreds of swords could mean an enormous cost.

      The result of the study could mean that you would know that the first deliberately made carbon steel blades date to 1000 +/- 50 BC and the first pattern welded blades at some time after that and the introduction of wootz after that.

      Photomicrographs of the iron structure would also be helpful when showing both pattern welded and wootz blades to illustrate your discoveries.

     These would be significant discoveries on a first time publication and could draw archaeologists, universities and museums to purchase your book.

Best regards, John
Best regards, John

----------


## Manouchehr M.

OK John

Now I know what you mean, I totally missed your point.  All blades in my book are dated by museum experts, since a) they come from controlled excavations and b)  the carbon testing was done on them anyhow.

Did you read the PhD thesis of Dr Anne Feuerbach on crucible steel?  If not I would highly recommend it.

AS far as when wootz was introduced, it is interesting, you read what I quoted on Sassanid swords (testing showed that result).  Parthian steel was clear as well.

I personally think that in the past many swords were introduced as iron and as you mentioned it needs technical analysis.  My book cointains lots of information (historical accounts and Iranian sources) I also cross referenced any book which has been published in the west.  As far as I could.  Now it is time for me to stop, otherwise I will never be finished!  I think 850-1000 pages will be fair amount of research.  The pieces there should be a major attraction for any museum curator and collector and researcher alike.  Note that I had access not only to pieces on display (which are unknown in the west) but also in safes of museums.  So that will be revolutionary.  I think that even publishing it as catalogue will be revolutionary!  You will see what I mean when you see the wootz pieces and some bronze weapons of course.

Later on, I am planning to publish a book only on Iranian martial arts, a museum catalogue on Astan Qods and as well a book on contemporary Iranian smiths.  All these projects depend on the success of this book, so let's keep the finger crossed and see.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## John Piscopo

Did you read the PhD thesis of Dr Anne Feuerbach on crucible steel? If not I would highly recommend it.

AS far as when wootz was introduced, it is interesting, you read what I quoted on Sassanid swords (testing showed that result). Parthian steel was clear as well.

Dear Manoucher,

     I don't know anything about the work by Feuerbach. Has it been published?

     Unfortuneately, I have never seen anything at published through the publication of Achaemenid or Parthian swords. I have seen a few Sasanian swords. Illustrations I have seen are on sculptured kings and warriors, not excavated actual swords.

     One of the severe problems is that we may all have seen genuine Achaemenid and Parthian weapons but we have not been able to recognize them for what they are because we have no reference works. There might be dozens of them floating around that have been misidentified.

Best regards, John

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I don't know anything about the work by Feuerbach. Has it been published?


Dear John
- You can order it and you get it as a CD.  Excellent work.  You need to read that.

     Unfortuneately, I have never seen anything at published through the publication of Achaemenid or Parthian swords. I have seen a few Sasanian swords. Illustrations I have seen are on sculptured kings and warriors, not excavated actual swords.

-  There are actually good publications on Sassanian P-shaped swords, archeological examples.  On Achamenid there are some in Farsi.  But I will cover this area

     One of the severe problems is that we may all have seen genuine Achaemenid and Parthian weapons but we have not been able to recognize them for what they are because we have no reference works. There might be dozens of them floating around that have been misidentified.

-  Yes exactly I will speak about this as well.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I just wanted to point out to a very important point:

When you do scientific excavations, you can determine the age by the layers of earth and other relevant information which is provided there.  The position of the dead and the position between buried objects and the dead.

The smugglers destroy all these information, hence later only carbon analysis remains!  But a scientific excavation gives you already tons of information even without the carbon analysis.

Best regards

Manoucher

----------


## G. McCormack

Manoucher, yes you point out the great benefit of proper stratigraphic archaeological excavation. One problem I have run into, being both a collector and having received training in archaeology, is that archaeologists dont like to talk to collectors because there is often no provenance, and collectors have a hard time relating with archaeologists because collectors appreciate the aesthetics of objects...they appreciate objects in a much different way than archaeologists. 
I am very excited about your book and want to offer more encouragement for you! Your endeavor is massive and it is great to see that you have so much support. From what I have heard about your travels etc in creating this book, you could write a book about writing your book! Best of luck, -Garrett

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by G. McCormack_ 
> *Manoucher, yes you point out the great benefit of proper stratigraphic archaeological excavation. One problem I have run into, being both a collector and having received training in archaeology, is that archaeologists dont like to talk to collectors because there is often no provenance, and collectors have a hard time relating with archaeologists because collectors appreciate the aesthetics of objects...they appreciate objects in a much different way than archaeologists. 
> I am very excited about your book and want to offer more encouragement for you! Your endeavor is massive and it is great to see that you have so much support. From what I have heard about your travels etc in creating this book, you could write a book about writing your book! Best of luck, -Garrett*


Garrett,

Thank you very much for your kind words.  You have brought up very interesting points.

Thanks

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Excellent news

I met with two managing directors of the German Publishing House.  We have agreed on many points and they are going to send me a contract draft.  We agreed to get the book published until October this year (the latest the end of this year).  I am very happy to work with them, they are very professional and very gentle and nice people.

The project is very interesting and they published some of my pics of the museum, excellent quality, I have never seen such a quality published on paper as a proof.  You will love the quality of the pictures.

I am really happy.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Greg T. Obach

congrats !
this is fantastic news..... i'm so glad  :Big Grin:  

I can't wait to see  ....  

take care my friend
Greg

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Greg Thomas_ 
> *congrats !
> this is fantastic news..... i'm so glad  
> 
> I can't wait to see  ....  
> 
> take care my friend
> Greg*


Greg,

Everyday I am getting closer to the realization of my dream.  I have been working very hard on the book.  Hours and hours, no weekends and no free time  :Smilie:  .  But it is worth it.  I am sure you will love the book.

Take care my friend.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Ross Dean

> _Originally posted by Manoucher M._ 
> *Excellent news
> 
> I met with two managing directors of the German Publishing House...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Manoucher*


Excellent! Please let us know when copies are available.

Ross

----------


## H.ReZa

Both of my parents are Iranian and my father and I are very interested in persian history, culture, and weapons. We would both certainly buy a copy of this book.

Movafagh basheed!  (Good luck)

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by H.ReZa_ 
> *Both of my parents are Iranian and my father and I are very interested in persian history, culture, and weapons. We would both certainly buy a copy of this book.
> 
> Movafagh basheed!  (Good luck)*


Dear H.ReZA,

Thank you very much indeed for your kind words and support.  Say my best regards to your father and thank him for his interest as well.  What is your first name?  Sorry I did not know it exactly as H. stands for many names in Farsi.

I wish you all the best.

Best regards

Manoucher M.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Ross Dean_ 
> *Excellent! Please let us know when copies are available.
> 
> Ross*


Ross

Thank you for your continuous support.  I will also talk about swortdmanship practices in Iran.  I am sure you will love it.  For future publications I am planning to publish a book on Iranian martial arts.  I am sure it will be very interesting for you.

Best regards

Manoucher M.

----------


## Runjeet Singh

Hi Manoucher,
Sounds like this book will be filling a gap which has been left open far too long.  I will certainly be commiting to purchase a copy for myself; and I know many enthusiasts who probably feel the same.  If I can help to distribute copies of the book via my website, please dont hesitate to ask.
Kind Regards,
Runjeet Singh
www.akaalarms.com

----------


## John Piscopo

Dear Manoucher,

    My AncientWeapons Yahoo site is also open for distribution as will the Iranica-L site. Other sites will also be available if we are members and simply post a book review when we get our copies.

    Book reviews work well in drawing attention. I have posted book reviews on the Negahban, Muscarella and Mahboubian books on Amazon.com and get people contacting me regularly.

Best regards, John Piscopo

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Runjeet Singh_ 
> *Hi Manoucher,
> Sounds like this book will be filling a gap which has been left open far too long.  I will certainly be commiting to purchase a copy for myself; and I know many enthusiasts who probably feel the same.  If I can help to distribute copies of the book via my website, please dont hesitate to ask.
> Kind Regards,
> Runjeet Singh
> www.akaalarms.com*


Hi Runjeet,

Thank you very much for your support.  I really appreciate your generous offer and will definitely contact you when the book is published.  Thank you.

Kind regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by John Piscopo_ 
> *Dear Manoucher,
> 
>     My AncientWeapons Yahoo site is also open for distribution as will the Iranica-L site. Other sites will also be available if we are members and simply post a book review when we get our copies.
> 
>     Book reviews work well in drawing attention. I have posted book reviews on the Negahban, Muscarella and Mahboubian books on Amazon.com and get people contacting me regularly.
> 
> Best regards, John Piscopo*


Dear John,

Thank you very much for your generous offer and help.  I really appreciate it.  I will contact you when the book ispublished.

Best regards

Manoucher

----------


## M.Carter

Hello,

I also cant wait for this book, we've been hearing about it for a year now. I hope this book covers the gaps of knowledge on Mid-eastern and especially Persian swords. I would love to see pics of Persian Safavid wootz. Even if the book isnt in English I shall buy it, just for the pics! I hope everything goes well and it gets published as soon as possible. Good Luck!

Regards,

Mark

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Mark

Thank you.  You will see many pics of Safavid wootz samples of royal shamshirs.  The book is in English, I mean only in English.  Thank you again.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Matt Flegal

That's wonderful.  I look forward to purchasing a copy.  It seems the Middle East is one of the last blank areas for weapon history for Western enthusiasts, so this looks to be a welcome gift.

Matt

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Matt,

Thank you for your kind support.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Karl Foster

Manoucher, this book will go a long way in bringing this information to those of us in the West who don't have access to this rich subject. 

Add me to the list of those interested in purchasing a copy of this book.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Karl Foster_ 
> *Manoucher, this book will go a long way in bringing this information to those of us in the West who don't have access to this rich subject. 
> 
> Add me to the list of those interested in purchasing a copy of this book.*


Thank you very much Karl.  We are approaching the final stages of our negotiation process.  I have been working very hard and I would like this book to be introduced in the next book fair  this October.

Thanks again.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Ted Poljak

Greetings from Australia,

 Manoucher i and some fellow sword collectors here in Australia are eagarly awaiting this book and look forward to it being published. Put me down for a copy and another 3 for my friends who collect swords here in Australia.

A greatest asset in any sword collection are the reference books which can sometimes be more expensive than swords themselves. They are a necessity in sword collecting and no online website or CD etc can substitute for a good reference book which can be handed down the generation so our children can learn, look at pictures and read about the wonderfull craft of the sword.

I personally enjoy sitting down with a nice glass of cognac and a cigar and a good sword reference book and enjoy imersing my self in the subject.

Keep at it my friend and iam sure everything will work out, i look forward to it and you have my full support.

best regards 

Herr Edvard Von Poljak

----------


## jaredkirby

Dear Manoucher,

I am looking for information about the curat.  It is mentioned in a 16th century book "...able to pierce anybody armed with a curats : which kind of weapon is much used by the Slavonians, Croatians, Turks, Albanians, and Hungarians". 

This is from Saviolo's 'Of Honor and Honourable Quarrels' from 1595. He is an Italian Fencing Master who moved to London in 1590 and was teaching there. This book is written in English, but as spelling is not standarized at this time it is possible that curats is spelled differently. Any ideas on what kind of weapon it is?

Sincerely,

Jared Kirby

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear JAred,

I think you posted on a wrong thread  :Smilie:  .  I still do  not know what kind of weapon it is.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## jaredkirby

Dear Manoucher,

I'm sorry, I am quite overworked right now.  I was reading this thread about your book, which sounds quite interesting, and I thought "oh he might know about curat".  Sorry about that!

Sincerely,

Jared Kirby

----------


## Manouchehr M.

No problem Jared, thank you for your support.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Arvil Ghadri

Mamoucher I await the publication of your book with eager anticipation. I am absolutely positive this will be a seminal work, so do let me know when it will be available to buy.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thanko you Arvil for your kind words and support.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## J. Padgett

I am also eagerly awaiting the publication of your work, Manoucher.  I'm definitely on the list of future buyers.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by J. Padgett_ 
> *I am also eagerly awaiting the publication of your work, Manoucher.  I'm definitely on the list of future buyers.*


Thank you very much my friend.  I am right now in the middle of an interesting project and will report soon.

Thanks very much for your support, I really appreciate it.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I was away for two weeks and could hardly post here and analyzed the inventories of the following museums for my book:

Military Museum Shiraz
Military Museum Bandar Anzali (in the north)
Pars Museum Shiraz
Naderi Museum in Mashad (north east)
The inventory of Iran Bastan Museum in Tehran on Marlik and Amlash.

The journey was very stressful and I flew to different places in Iran and now I am really tired!

I would like to thank Iranian Army and Cultural Heritage Organization for their kind permission so that I could analyze the wonderful inventory of these museums.

Now the part on museums is finished and I will hand in my manuscript to the publishing house in couple of weeks.

The inventories of the following museums are included in my book:

Tehran

1)  Military Museum Tehran
2)  Iran Bastan Museum Tehran: a) prehistoric, b) historic and c) Islamic eras.
3)  Reza Abbasi Museum Tehran
4)  Muzeye Melat Tehran
5) Sahebgaraniye Palace in Niavaran Palace Tehran
6)  Muzeye Sabz Tehran

Shiraz

7) Military Museum Shiraz
8) Pars Museum Shiraz

Bandar Anzali

9) Military Museum Bandar Anzali (in the north)

Mashad
10) Naderi Museum in Mashad (north east)

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I merged the thread "Bacxk from Iran" with the thread "Book on Iranian Arms and Armor."  

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Greg T. Obach

impressive !!
I'm glad your safely back home  :Smilie:  

I can hardly wait to see the beauties in this book.  
It sounds like alot of work but i truly believe it'll be worth all the effort..

are there any pieces that truly stand out as exceptional amongst all these top-notch blades ?
( just overly curious, as usual..   :Wink:  

thank you and take care my friend
Greg

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Greg Thomas_ 
> *impressive !!
> I'm glad your safely back home  
> 
> I can hardly wait to see the beauties in this book.  
> It sounds like alot of work but i truly believe it'll be worth all the effort..
> 
> are there any pieces that truly stand out as exceptional amongst all these top-notch blades ?
> ( just overly curious, as usual..   
> ...


Hi Greg,

Yes I took pictures of wootz patterns which are magnificent.  Believe me there are such patterns I have never seen before.  They make Nihonto blades pale in terms of beauty and also efficiency as they were heavy and substantial warblades.  Greg, I have put so much time and energy into this and hope that this book will be published soon.

Regards

Manoucher M.

----------


## Greg T. Obach

oh, i'm very excited  :Big Grin:  

I'm looking forward to seeing these patterns..  ..  and especially the heavy war blades....   

there is no doubt that watered steel is a beautiful work of art...  

i'm very envious that you've seen these swords in person...  and also very greatful that your putting together the book..

take care
Greg

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Greg for your supportive words.  The amount of work on this project has been really huge and I appreciate your support, Thanks

Manoucher

----------


## p.macreviss

this book will fill in some much needed gaps in the knowledge of islamic arms. there is very little written, to my knowledge, and i am sure this will be one of the most important books in any library.

----------


## Thomas Chen

I will definitely purchase a copy...

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by p.macreviss_ 
> *this book will fill in some much needed gaps in the knowledge of islamic arms. there is very little written, to my knowledge, and i am sure this will be one of the most important books in any library.*


Thank you very much Phil for your kind words.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Thomas Chen_ 
> *I will definitely purchase a copy...*


Thanks Thomas.

regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I am happy to announce that the contract between the publishing house and me was signed and in couple of weeks,  we will introduce a short summary and introduction of the book on the web.  Let us celebrate this moment.  

Regards

Manoucher :Smilie:

----------


## MumtazB

Mubaraka Manoucher Jaan! 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by MumtazB_ 
> *Mubaraka Manoucher Jaan! 
> 
> *


Merci va Motshakeram Mumtaz jan.  I would like to thank you and all the friend on this forum and other fora who have shown support for me and my book.  I am really very very happy.  All those years and nights and weekends.  It was not easy, it was at times very difficult.  Now everything is fine and I am extremely happy.   :Smilie:  

Thanks again Mumtaz jan.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## MumtazB

I am glad and happy for you.  You've worked very hard and myself and many others have benefited from your hard work, and I very much look forward to learning more about these weapons and their history from your book. 
Of course I would like you to sign it my friend.  :Smilie:  

Thankyou for all your efforts and hard work

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by MumtazB_ 
> *I am glad and happy for you.  You've worked very hard and myself and many others have benefited from your hard work, and I very much look forward to learning more about these weapons and their history from your book. 
> Of course I would like you to sign it my friend.  
> 
> Thankyou for all your efforts and hard work*


Thank you very much Mumtaz jan.  I really appreciate your support.

regards

Manoucher

----------


## Alun B.

Congratulations and well done! I look forward to hearing more about your book, and I may well buy a copy if my finances allow.

Alun  :Smilie:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Alun B._ 
> *Congratulations and well done! I look forward to hearing more about your book, and I may well buy a copy if my finances allow.
> 
> Alun *


Thank you very much Alun.  I am very busy at the moment and sorry that it took longer for me to post here.  Thanks again my friend.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Greg T. Obach

Ofcourse I knew that the book company would sign... ..  

bravo  I'm very happy  !!    Your hard work and effort is at the core of this book...   it is a great work in all aspects.. 

can't wait to see it....  and the sneek peek.. 
Greg



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lee O.

Manoucher,
Fantastic new's on the book,i look forward to asking you to sign a copy for me too as and when the book is available,
Congratulations on getting this work onto the presses and i look forward to seeing it in print, :Cool:

----------


## Thomas Brogan

Thanks for undertaking this project, Manoucher!  Please include me amongst those eager to read your book.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Lee O._ 
> *Manoucher,
> Fantastic new's on the book,i look forward to asking you to sign a copy for me too as and when the book is available,
> Congratulations on getting this work onto the presses and i look forward to seeing it in print,*


Thank you Lee for your kind words.  I really appreciate it.

Regards

MAnocuher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Thomas Brogan_ 
> *Thanks for undertaking this project, Manoucher!  Please include me amongst those eager to read your book.*


Thank you very much Thomas.  Thanks for your support.

regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Greg Thomas_ 
> *Ofcourse I knew that the book company would sign... ..  
> 
> bravo  I'm very happy  !!    Your hard work and effort is at the core of this book...   it is a great work in all aspects.. 
> 
> can't wait to see it....  and the sneek peek.. 
> Greg
> 
> 
> ...


Greg

Thank you very much.  

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Qanun

Hi Manoucher,

I would like to add my congratulations and thanks for the great work you have done. I look forwards to purchasing a copy of your tome and shall enjoy it immensly i am sure.

Thank you once again and i wish you all the best in your endeavours.

Salaams,

Q.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Qanun,

Thank you very much for your supporting words.  I am still writing and revising.  I need to be finished soon, due to the project deadline  :Frown:  

Regards

Manoucher :Smilie:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Finally, I handed in the last version of the draft of my book and the pictures and sketches/ drawings that accompany the text (I have been providing the publishing house with pictures and sketches over the last weeks already).  Just I wanted to let you know that the text will be edited, the pictures have been optimized and the sketches/ drawings have been digitally worked on.

From today, I will be concentrating on the cataolgue.  We are getting closer to the publication of the book.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Anthony Rischard

I am also wainting in line for my copy.  Bravo and thank you so much for the hard work and devotion you have put into this.  I am sure it will be a great success for you and a wonderful resource for all of us.

Has there been any indication of the publication price of the book yet?  I need to put it into my budget  :-D

Anthony

----------


## Joe Thompson

Excellent job Manoucher, I can't wait for the book!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Anthony Rischard_ 
> *I am also wainting in line for my copy.  Bravo and thank you so much for the hard work and devotion you have put into this.  I am sure it will be a great success for you and a wonderful resource for all of us.
> 
> Has there been any indication of the publication price of the book yet?  I need to put it into my budget  :-D
> 
> Anthony*


Thank you very much for your encouraging words Anthony.  Unfortunately I do not know how much the price will be.  This a a huge volume with thousands of pictures and primary sources.  I will report as soon as I have the information.

Thanks again my friend.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Joe Thompson_ 
> *Excellent job Manoucher, I can't wait for the book!*


Thank you very much Joe for your kind words.

Best regards

Manoucher

----------


## Ian McLeod

Fantastic!

     I hadn't checked this thread in a long time and nearly lept from my chair with all this good news.  Congratulations and well done Manoucher!  If I managed to fit the new three-volume english Shahnameh into my budget, I can surely purchase this book of yours.

     I only wish that somebody would undertake a similar endeavor for the arms of every culture.  Many nations have just as rich a martial heritage as Iran, but few have been quite as ignored.  The history of Persia is a relatively obscure thing here in America (I do not kid you when I say that most Americans don't even know that Persia and Iran are the same place).  Yet, now there is one more cause for hope.  

     I offer you sincere thanks, Manoucher, there are far too few true scholars in the world.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much for your kind words and support Ian.  I really appreciate your support.  I am sure you will love the book.

All the best my friend.

Regards

Manoucher




> _Originally posted by Ian McLeod_ 
> *Fantastic!
> 
>      I hadn't checked this thread in a long time and nearly lept from my chair with all this good news.  Congratulations and well done Manoucher!  If I managed to fit the new three-volume english Shahnameh into my budget, I can surely purchase this book of yours.
> 
>      I only wish that somebody would undertake a similar endeavor for the arms of every culture.  Many nations have just as rich a martial heritage as Iran, but few have been quite as ignored.  The history of Persia is a relatively obscure thing here in America (I do not kid you when I say that most Americans don't even know that Persia and Iran are the same place).  Yet, now there is one more cause for hope.  
> 
>      I offer you sincere thanks, Manoucher, there are far too few true scholars in the world.*

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Just for your information, I sent the first part of the cataolgue on copper, bronze, gold, iron and steel swords to the Publishing House.  It includes many high quality museum pieces from 11 museums in Iran and few top-notch items from private collections.  I also handed in the text of the catalogue on this part.

The publishing house is going to optimize the pictures.

The text editing is already in the process and next week I will receive the first chapters of the book for the review.  This work requires lots of input and energy, really amazing.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Jeff Demetrick

Thanks Manoucher,

Let me know when and where I can buy it when its done.

All the Best
Jeff

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jeff Demetrick_ 
> *Thanks Manoucher,
> 
> Let me know when and where I can buy it when its done.
> 
> All the Best
> Jeff*


Thank you Jeff.  Soon the publishing house will introduce the book on its website.  There will be an introduction on the book's contents and as well some very nice pictures of some selected items in the book.  They will offer the book on their site so that you could order it directly there.  Other vendors will also be considered, we will think aout all possibilities.

I forgot to mention that at the moment I am working on the catalogue parts and numbering the pictures of kards, pish Qabz, Khanjar, Separ, Tabar, Gorz, Neyze, Zereh va Joshan, Qame and Qaddare.  Soon I will deliver them and then the reviewing starts.  I am  really exhausted.  This has been going for years!

The digitial optimizations of my drawing look excellent.  I received some samples yesterday.

Thanks again for your interest Jeff.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I forgot to mention that I will present my book in October in the International Book Fair in Frankfurt. We will also distribute a brochure with nice pictures from my book there.  The book will be launched in December this year.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Thomas Brogan

> _Originally posted by Manoucher M._ 
> *The book will be launched in December this year.*


Excellent news!  Please accept my thanks for undertaking such a large project.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Thomas Brogan_ 
> *Excellent news!  Please accept my thanks for undertaking such a large project.*


Thank you very much Thomas for your support, I really appreciate it.  It could be that the publication date would be later.  It all depends on the process of text editing, proof reading and picture optimization.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

We are in the editing process and many friends and experts are helping at the moment.  My book will be presented in the beginning of October in the International Book Fair Germany.  A brochure with very good colored pictures and information about the book will be distributed there.

As the book is really huge and big, we need more time to work on that.  The book will be probbably published by the end of March (estimated).  

Thank you.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Thomas Brogan

Is it March 2006 yet?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Thomas Brogan_ 
> *Is it March 2006 yet? *


Yes Thomas March 2006.  Sorry for the confusion.  Thanks for asking.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## N. Syed

Congratulations on the book. This will definately help me in my forging of persian weapons.  I hope I can get a signed copy.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by N. Syed_ 
> *Congratulations on the book. This will definately help me in my forging of persian weapons.  I hope I can get a signed copy.*


Thank you very much for your encouraing words.  A brochure of 6 pages (DIN 4) with colored pictures (24 pics) is published and will be distiributed on the international book fair Frankfurt in the third week of October.  This brochure shows some excellent pieces of my book and also gives an overview and a complete table of contents.  The quality of pics and brochure is really top-notch.  

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## J. Nicolaysen

> The quality of pics and brochure is really top-notch.


 If you are giving the brochure away for free, you could make it into a pdf file for all of us to admire. Perhaps host it on a personal website. 

Though I have an idea that most of us will be buying the first print of the book if we can, regardless of the brochure.

----------


## Richard Furrer

Yes,
A PDF would be a good thing Manoucher.

Ric

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you J. Nicolaysen and Richard for your kind words and suggestion,

In two weeks the whole brochure in pdf with some high resolution pictures will be hosted on the site of the publishing house.  I will inform you and give the link.


Thanks and regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My book was presented with a major success on the international book fair in Frankfurt.  You can find more information about the contents and some pictures here:

http://www.legat-verlag.de/_e/Swords1.html

http://www.legat-verlag.de/_e/Contents.html

Thank you very much

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

As many have asked me about the brochure.  The brochure that was distributed on the international book fair looks like this:

----------


## MumtazB

Manoucher Jan, the brochure looks sweet!

----------


## Stefan T.

Impressive, very impressive. Cant find any better words at the moment  :Smilie:

----------


## Thomas Chen

Manoucher

I think you have done for Iran and the whole world a great cultural contribution by your writing of this book... Congrats and lookin forward to read your masterpiece !!!

----------


## MumtazB

I second that

----------


## John C.

No matter what form it is published in, I guarantee the disposition of four copies.  :Smilie: 
One for myself, one each for my two good friends who share this passion of arms, and one for my university library.

Manoucher, would it be cheaper to publish with black and white photos or illustrations?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by John C._ 
> *No matter what form it is published in, I guarantee the disposition of four copies. 
> One for myself, one each for my two good friends who share this passion of arms, and one for my university library.
> 
> Manoucher, would it be cheaper to publish with black and white photos or illustrations?*


Thank you very much for your kind words.  As you see my book will have over 2500 colored pictures.  As you can tell on the brochure, the quality of them is top-notch.  Over 90 percent of pictures were taken by me and they are being optimized by the publishing house.  The black and white images together with drawings (over 900) also appear in my book.  Please note that I have a very good designer.  This combination makes the book really good.  If you publish a book without colored images, it will be cheaper.  Over 2500 colored images make the book much more expensive.  We have incurred lots of costs, but this should be this way, as we would like to have a perfect book.  She is really good at designing the book.  You should see the brochure in your hand, really good.


Thank you very much my friend for your continuous support.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Stefan T._ 
> *Impressive, very impressive. Cant find any better words at the moment *


Thank you Stefan for your kind words.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Thomas Chen_ 
> *Manoucher
> 
> I think you have done for Iran and the whole world a great cultural contribution by your writing of this book... Congrats and lookin forward to read your masterpiece !!!*


Thanks Thomas.  It is really kind of you.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by MumtazB_ 
> *Manoucher Jan, the brochure looks sweet!*


Yes Mumtaz jan,

It really looks good and is of top quality.

Regards

Mnaoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

You could download the brochure as a pdf document (1,2 mb).  Although the quality is of course not as good as the printed catalog.

http://www.legat-verlag.de/_e/Swords1.html

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Andy Moynihan

Well Done, Manoucher.

I haven't visited this board in quite some time but even some years back I knew the time, hard work and effort you were putting into this project and I'm very glad to see it's borne fruit at last.

Enjoy your success, you worked hard for it and you deserve it.

Andy

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Andy Moynihan_ 
> *Well Done, Manoucher.
> 
> I haven't visited this board in quite some time but even some years back I knew the time, hard work and effort you were putting into this project and I'm very glad to see it's borne fruit at last.
> 
> Enjoy your success, you worked hard for it and you deserve it.
> 
> Andy*


Dear Andy,

Thank you very much for your support.  I really appreciate it.

regards

Manoucher

----------


## T. Kuhn

Manoucher Jan,

  congratulations for your excellent book. I'll be in Iran in April. Maybe we could meet there and see some Shamshir in Museums?

    Regards,

          Thomas

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by T. Kuhn_ 
> *Manoucher Jan,
> 
>   congratulations for your excellent book. I'll be in Iran in April. Maybe we could meet there and see some Shamshir in Museums?
> 
>     Regards,
> 
>           Thomas*


Thomas jan,

Thank you very much for your kind words.  I really appreciate it.

I will not be in Iran in April, unfortunately not.  I am very busy with the book and the book will be published in May. How long will you stay oin Iran? 

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## T. Kuhn

Manoucher Jan, 

   I'll stay there for 2 weeks. As my wife is Iranian, we go to visit her family once a year during Nowrooz. My passion for Iranian archery led me to learn Farsi 5 years ago. But I do like the magic of Wootz ( should I say _fulad e johari_ ?),and I've visited all the Museums in Teheran, Mashad or Isfahan containing archery items. My favourite is of course the Military Museum in Sa'ad Abad, but _Muse ye Tamashagah  e Tarikh_ has a wonderful Qajar bow on display. And oh! the Reza Abbassi Museum! The tiniest but really moving one is the Naderi Museum in Mashad. Nader speaks  a lot to me: he's the Persian Napoleon, after all.

    Should you travel to Europe, please let me know, I'd really like my book to be autographed!

   Khodah negahdar,

           Thomas.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by T. Kuhn_ 
> *Manoucher Jan, 
> 
>    I'll stay there for 2 weeks. As my wife is Iranian, we go to visit her family once a year during Nowrooz. My passion for Iranian archery led me to learn Farsi 5 years ago. But I do like the magic of Wootz ( should I say fulad e johari ?),and I've visited all the Museums in Teheran, Mashad or Isfahan containing archery items. My favourite is of course the Military Museum in Sa'ad Abad, but Muse ye Tamashagah  e Tarikh has a wonderful Qajar bow on display. And oh! the Reza Abbassi Museum! The tiniest but really moving one is the Naderi Museum in Mashad. Nader speaks  a lot to me: he's the Persian Napoleon, after all.
> 
>     Should you travel to Europe, please let me know, I'd really like my book to be autographed!
> 
>    Khodah negahdar,
> 
>            Thomas.*


Thomas jan,

Yes it is the best time to be in Iran.  I am happy to hear that you speak Farsi.  We should definitely make an appointment to meet up in Europe or in Iran.  The Military Museum of Tehran in Saasd Abad is marvellous.  PLease also go to the Miliatry Museums of SHiraz and Bandar Anzali, you will love them as well.  Reza Abbas is marvellous and NAderi is good as well.  NAder Shah was a true warrior, an Iranian Napoleon.  That is correct.  My favorite is Shah Ismail I.

I would gladly sign your book my friend.  BTW check your pm please.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

We have 20 new pictures from my book on the site.  Please check:

http://www.legat-verlag.de/_e/excerpt.html

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## T. Kuhn

Manoucher Jan,

   this book will be a killer.

        Mobarake,

         Thomas.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thomas jan,

Thank you very much for your kind remarks.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## H. Gaballa

> _Originally posted by Manoucher M._ 
> *Dear friends,
> 
> We have 20 new pictures from my book on the site.  Please check:
> 
> http://www.legat-verlag.de/_e/excerpt.html
> 
> Regards
> 
> Manoucher*


Exellent pictures Manoucher, thanks.  :Smilie: 

I'm really looking forward to buying this book.  I have to admit I'm particularly interested in armour, I'm looking forward to reading what you've said about the armour used in the 15th-16th centuries AD during the Qara-Qoyonlu, Aq-Qoyonlu and Early Safawid periods.

Regards,

Hisham

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much for your kind words.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My publishing house has set up an extra internew site for my book.  There you can find all the information related to my book:

1) Publication (general informartion including the table of content)
2) Author: some background informartion about me
3) List of editors:  I am really proud of my editors.  MY editorial board consists of 17 members, each an expert in his/her related field.
4) Gallery: you see some pictures from my book; this secton will be updated soon.
5) Publicity: articles and report on my book in different magazines and TV interview.
6) Register:  here you can register for the upcoming book.
7) Contact:  here you get the information to contact the publishing house
8) Publisher:  here you find more informartion about the publishing house.

Please check:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran.de/


I would like to thank all of you for your continuous support through all these years.  The book will be published in May.  Thank you very much.



Best regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Two weeks ago, we (my wife and I) flew to Washington D.C. as we were invited by an American Channel Accent Productions for an interview regarding my book

On February 06, Ms Rastegar the CEO and host of Accent productions
interviewed me for a TV show.  We arrived on February 04 in Washington
D.C. and met Ms. Rastegar in the evening.  I was really impressed by the
level of professionalism, education and intelligence of Ms. Rastegar.  She has
dedicated her program to the study of  Iranian art and culture and as
well other topics related to the American life.  I am really honored to have
met Ms. Rastegar.  For more information about her program please see:

http://www.accentproductions.org

Ms. Rastegar kindly interviewed me twice (2 x 20 minutes).  The first interview regarding my book will be aired in May this year. 

Regards

MAnoucher

----------


## MumtazB

Manoucher Jan, I am glad your book is getting a lot of publicity out there in the USA.
 It is a big market after all!
 I have told many people about your book here in UK and some of them are eagerly waiting  for it to be published!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Mumtaz jan for your kind support.

Dear friends,

a new link entitled acknowledgement was put up on the site.  There you will see the name of other people beside the editors who have contributed to my book.  Please check:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ledgement.html

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

A new article of mine was put up in the new issue of Rozaneh:

http://www.rozanehmagazine.com/March...Manoucher.html

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

A new article of mine in German is published in Iran Now today.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Sorry I forgot the link:

http://iran-now.de/content/view/3727/1/

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

A new article was published on Persian Mirror:

http://www.persianmirror.com/communi...ordRevival.cfm

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Some reviews and extracts of forwords.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....Forewords.html

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Thomas Brogan

Dear Manoucher,

Is your book now available for commercial purchase?  I've greatly enjoyed reading your essays on Persian Mirror and can't wait to read your book on Iranian arms and armor (and look at all of the pictures, too  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Thomas,

Thank you for your interest my friend.  We have been working day and night.  Please check the site of the publisher.  They will put updates there.  It is still May/june.  My suggestion is to register on their site and they will keep you informed via email:

Please check:

http://legat-verlag.de/shop/index.ph...=3-932942-22-1

Thank you very much again.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Thomas

I wanted to add that it will be end of May or beginning of June.  More probably June I think, as far as I am informed.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Thomas Brogan

Dear Manoucher,

Thanks for the suggestion and link.  I am now signed up.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Thomas,

Thank you for your interest and support.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## D. Cimesa

Thank you both for the update. I also signed up for info on the release date of your book. And after buying and reading the Anthony C. Tirri book on Islamic Arms, I am looking forward to reading purchasing and reading yours as well.

----------


## Thomas Brogan

D. Cimesa,

If you're able to go to Cambridge, MA next Monday (and I'm not  :Frown:  ), Manoucher is delivering a lecture for MIT's Iranian Studies Group at the Whitaker Building.  Go here for more information.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you D. Cimesa and Thomas for your kind words and support.

Regards

Manoucher

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

One of the participants at MIT wrote a review of my talk in Farsi on his own blog.  If you read Farsi, please check:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

http://zharf.blogspot.com/

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new interview ith CultureConnect:

http://www.theculturalconnect.com/cu...email&view=pro

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

An Iranian director is going to make a documentary on traditional Iranian martail arts.  Check:

http://www.cais-soas.com/News/2006/July2006/22-07.htm

Regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Doug Mullane

Anyone who has not seen the slide presentation, the link provided by Manoucher above, should watch it.  It is indicative of what one will find in the book.

Doug M

----------


## Doug Mullane

Also check the video of the MIT presentation:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

It is a great presentation on a field of study that many of us are interested in.  And you get to hear about what Manoucher wants to work on next.

Doug M

----------


## MumtazB

what is the latest on the book Manoucher Jan? when is it being published?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Mumtaz jan,

The book went to the printing stage.  Tomorrow I will receive a copy to have a last look.  As you know writing a book in general and specially in such size is extremely difficult as the editorial process can take for ages.  You always find somethjing which needs improvement.  Writing a book makes one realize how hard it is to do so and at the same time appreciate the works of other authors.  Monday next week the book will be started to get printed.  By the end of the third week of August, my book will be available on the market.  I will let you know about the definite release date as soon as I have it.

Thanks.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## MumtazB

thanks Manoucher Jan! I appreciate there is a lot of work involved. Looking forward to the end of August now!    :Smilie:

----------


## Andreas Volk

Manouchehr!

Writing a book is like going barefeet through the dessert, but editing it after everything is written is like swimming through lava !

I'm now on the preorder list  :Wink: 

keeping the fingers crossed for the last hard meters before the finish

Andreas

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by MumtazB_ 
> *thanks Manoucher Jan! I appreciate there is a lot of work involved. Looking forward to the end of August now!   *


Thank you very much Mumtaz jan for your support and kind words.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Andreas Volk_ 
> *Manouchehr!
> 
> Writing a book is like going barefeet through the dessert, but editing it after everything is written is like swimming through lava !
> 
> I'm now on the preorder list 
> 
> keeping the fingers crossed for the last hard meters before the finish
> 
> Andreas*


Thank you very much Andreas.  Extremely valid comparison  :Smilie:  .  Thanks for your support my friend.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I would like to thank all of you for your support through all these years.  After many years of hard work including all evenings and weekends, the book is now ready to be printed. The publishing house will check everything today and then the book will be printed.  The third week of August, my book will be ready for sale.  Thanks a lot again.

Regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Andreas Volk

Thanks for the update!

this is great news ... and you were even faster than the newsletter service of the publishing house  :Wink: 

my compliments and thanks for spending all this energy and "life time" into this work.
You'll see - when the "release date" is there and you hold it in your hands - you'll feel that walking through
the dessert and swimming through lava has all been worth-while  :Wink: 
Is there anything planned locally in Tuebingen for the release, e.g. an introduction at the body of archeaology 
at the university of Tuebingen ? 
Let me know and I'll come over  :Wink: 

All the best

Andreas Volk

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Hi Andreas,

Thank you very much indeed for your kind words.  Up to now, we have not planned anything with the University of Tübingen, but I have a number of invitations from American and European universities.  I will let you know.  But I will have a discussion forum regarding my book in Frankfurt book fair this year.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Congratulations, Manoucher.  This encyclopedia of information found in your book is a wealth of information.  I am happy to hear that it is going to go to the printers.  Wow, what a feeling.  

What might be cool to do is visit the printer while printing your book to see it all being printed--all that paper and ink forming images that you brought to the page.  One of the greatest parts of completing my M.A. was printing out my thesis.  What a thrill it would be to watch all the text and color run by your eyes, knowing you initiated all that for the world to see.

Congratulations again.  The past shines brightly in your text for the future.

Sincerely,

Doug M

----------


## Manouchehr M.

It is a great feeling Doug.  Such a huge book with lots of work invested in it.  Thank you so much for everything.

Regards

MAnouchehr




> _Originally posted by Doug M_ 
> *Congratulations, Manoucher.  This encyclopedia of information found in your book is a wealth of information.  I am happy to hear that it is going to go to the printers.  Wow, what a feeling.  
> 
> What might be cool to do is visit the printer while printing your book to see it all being printed--all that paper and ink forming images that you brought to the page.  One of the greatest parts of completing my M.A. was printing out my thesis.  What a thrill it would be to watch all the text and color run by your eyes, knowing you initiated all that for the world to see.
> 
> Congratulations again.  The past shines brightly in your text for the future.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Doug M*

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Just for your information: one of my articles which was originally published by the Rozaneh Magazine from the USA is now published by the prestigious organization "The Circle of Ancient Iranian Studies" from the UK:

http://www.cais-soas.com/CAIS/Milita..._shahnameh.htm

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Great, Manoucher!  Truly, your book goes beyond categorizing weapons.  Each chapter is like a story within itself.

Sincerely,

Doug M

----------


## Ruel A. Macaraeg

> One of the greatest parts of completing my M.A. was printing out my thesis.


Funny you say that Doug -- I had the exact opposite feeling when printing out my MA thesis!  I had to buy the paper separately because of the specifications, but the print shop screwed up the first time around so I had to buy a second box of paper since they didn't carry that type in house.   There's $14 I'll never get back...  :Embarrassment:  

To add insult to injury, by the time all that was done, the grad office was closed for the day, so I had to slide my precious manuscript ignominiously under the door to officially submit it.  I'm sure it was trampled on by a few people before anyone noticed the next morning!  :Frown:  

But hey, it's all good.  Just last week I got an invitation to condense the whole thing to 8 pages for inclusion in a prestigious academic journal, so there are at least a couple people in this world who think it had some merit.

----------


## Doug Mullane

Excellent, Ruel.  Congratulations--what is your thesis on (not to distract from this thread)?

I have plenty of horror stories about my thesis that I am being kind in not mentioning here.  I brought up the printing part partly because it was one of the few highlights of the process.  I pulled some rusty nails out of the railroad tracks to finish my thesis.

Sincerely,

Doug M

----------


## Ruel A. Macaraeg

Congratulations yourself!  Maybe we should start a "Thesis horror stories" thread in the Pub?  :Big Grin:  

Mine was titled "Effects of Chinese Character Complexity on Short-Term Character Retention Rate."  Superficially about whether people could memorize traditional or simplified Chinese characters better, it's actually a protracted discussion about raising the critical standards for assessing script reform and mass literacy in China since the "Liberation."  

Imposing academic accountability is a concept I've since tried to import into the study of weapons as well, since these two fields share many identical problems -- lack of clear definitions or  methodology, argument from authority rather than evidence, and the imposition of value judgments onto data.  Like much weapons reseach, things have just chugged along with fundamental assumptions being repeated and accepted, but never verified.

----------


## Jahun Moayedzadeh

I cant wait! I already have the money ready for you Manoucher, LOL. Can you autograph my copy?

Thanks,
Jahun

----------


## Samantha N.

Wow! I want one for my library! I can't wait until the book is available. I have been looking for research materials on this subject but I have found few sources. Your book is much needed and very welcome.  :Smilie:  Please put me down for a copy. Could I have it autographed too?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Samantha N._ 
> *Wow! I want one for my library! I can't wait until the book is available. I have been looking for research materials on this subject but I have found few sources. Your book is much needed and very welcome.  Please put me down for a copy. Could I have it autographed too? *


Hi Samantha,

Thank you very much for your kind post.  To order this book, please preorder via the site which was set up by my publisher.  State there that you would like to have an authographed copy.  There will be an event in Germany soon and I will sign the required copies.  Please go to the following site:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran.de/

Click on preorder:

and you will end up here:

http://legat-verlag.de/shop/index.ph...=3-932942-22-1

Write down your email and name and address.  Pleasec ontact my publisher as well and state that you would like an authographed copy:

http://www.legat-verlag.de/_d/kontakt.html

Thank you for your support.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

And it is now on amazon.com too!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/393...323123?ie=UTF8

Cool!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jahun Moayedzadeh_ 
> *I cant wait! I already have the money ready for you Manoucher, LOL. Can you autograph my copy?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jahun*


Jahun jan,

Would you please follow the instructions above if you wish to have an authographed copy?

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Doug M_ 
> *And it is now on amazon.com too!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/393...323123?ie=UTF8
> 
> Cool!*


Thank you Doug for posting this.  As you know my book is 780 pages.  Amazon writes 700.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

> _Originally posted by Manoucher M._ 
> *As you know my book is 780 pages.  Amazon writes 700.*


Exactly.  If anything, the number should be rounded up, not down.  Of course, it should be accurate.

----------


## Jahun Moayedzadeh

Manoucher khan,

I pre-odered your book about six months ago.  Should I do it again? If I dont get it like that, I will get it in person. Hatman mebeenamit showma. Hopefully soon.

Jahun

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jahun Moayedzadeh_ 
> *Manoucher khan,
> 
> I pre-odered your book about six months ago.  Should I do it again? If I dont get it like that, I will get it in person. Hatman mebeenamit showma. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Jahun*


Jahun jan,

Please write an email and state that you would like it signed by me.  Thanks

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Mansur Karimi

Dear Manuchehr,

I can´t wait for your book when it´s going to be published.
I will definetly buy one. I want to thank you for your hard
work you invested in this book. It makes me very proud as a 
iranian martial artist to see that we iranians also have a long
tradition of the martial arts and swordmanship.
Is it true you plan a book about iranian martial arts?

I wish you good luck.

Mansur

----------


## Nadir G.

Jahun! Who ever knew I would find you here!

Agha, please reserve a book for me as well! I am exceptionally interested!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Nadir G._ 
> *Jahun! Who ever knew I would find you here!
> 
> Agha, please reserve a book for me as well! I am exceptionally interested!*


Nadir

Thank you very much for your support.  May I ask you to contact my publisher please?  Thanks.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

After all these years of work, my book is finally for sale on the market.  Thank you for your support.

Regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## H. Gaballa

> _Originally posted by Manoucher M._ 
> *Dear friends,
> 
> After all these years of work, my book is finally for sale on the market.  Thank you for your support.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani*


Congratulations Manouchehr, I look forwards to buying it.  :Smilie:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Mansur Karimi_ 
> *Dear Manuchehr,
> 
> I can´t wait for your book when it´s going to be published.
> I will definetly buy one. I want to thank you for your hard
> work you invested in this book. It makes me very proud as a 
> iranian martial artist to see that we iranians also have a long
> tradition of the martial arts and swordmanship.
> Is it true you plan a book about iranian martial arts?
> ...


Dear Mansur,

I am so sorry and would like to apologize to you as I only saw your post now.  I hope you will forgive me for this.  I think I have been very tired lately.

Yes indeed, I am planning to write a book on Iranian martial arts and swordsmanship and will do a solid research on it as well.  I am planningl revive the style.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by H. Gaballa_ 
> *Congratulations Manouchehr, I look forwards to buying it. *


Thank you very much my friend.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Andreas Volk

Dear Manouchehr !
I received email from Legat today that it is available for sale. My sincere congratulations!
It is quite a ... process ... and after holding it in ones hand .... that is a feeling well worth the pain.
I beg you to take the time to celebrate and enjoy this moment.
you deserve it.

Andreas

----------


## Richard Furrer

> _Originally posted by Andreas Volk_ 
> *Dear Manouchehr !
> I received email from Legat today that it is available for sale. My sincere congratulations!
> Andreas*


Yep,
Ordered mine today

Ric

----------


## Thomas Brogan

Just ordered from Legat Verlag as well!  Very psyched!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you Andreas, Richard and Thomas,

Yesterday I saw and held my book.  The quality of design and pictures really looks marvellous.  I am sure you will like the book.  Thank you very much for your support.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

Hi Manoushehr,

I just received your book a few hours ago. It is, besides from being heavy, very impressive, with very good pictures and a lot of details  I am looking forward to start the reading, as I am sure the text will be very interesting.
No one seeing this book, can doubt the enormous work you have taken upon yourself, getting this book together, and we, the readers, can only thank you for having done the work, from which we now can benefit.

Regards

Jens

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jens Nordlunde_ 
> *Hi Manoushehr,
> 
> I just received your book a few hours ago. It is, besides from being heavy, very impressive, with very good pictures and a lot of details � I am looking forward to start the reading, as I am sure the text will be very interesting.
> No one seeing this book, can doubt the enormous work you have taken upon yourself, getting this book together, and we, the readers, can only thank you for having done the work, from which we now can benefit.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jens*


Hi Jens,

Thank you very much for your input, I really appreciate it and I am happy that you like my book.  It was really a very hard work.  Thank you again.

Regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Thomas Brogan

Mr. Frank sent me an email saying an autographed copy is on its way.  SFI's list of smilies should include the happy dance.

Manouchehr,

I will be more tardy with the second copy of that disc than expected.  My computer died the same day I told you I would burn a new disc and mail it to you, but I haven't been able to figure out how to burn the disc so it will play in a regular dvd player (something I figured out right before my computer died...).  Please forgive the delay.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Thomas Brogan_ 
> *Mr. Frank sent me an email saying an autographed copy is on its way.  SFI's list of smilies should include the happy dance.
> 
> Manouchehr,
> 
> I will be more tardy with the second copy of that disc than expected.  My computer died the same day I told you I would burn a new disc and mail it to you, but I haven't been able to figure out how to burn the disc so it will play in a regular dvd player (something I figured out right before my computer died...).  Please forgive the delay.*


Thomas,

Thank you very much.  No problems with DVD, just send it as you have time my friend.  There is no hurry.  Many thanks.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

Manouchehr

I should of course have started out congratulating you on your book  I am sorry I missed this part, but it was not intentional, as I really meant to congratulate you very much on the book.

Regards

Jens

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Jens Nordlunde_ 
> *Manouchehr
> 
> I should of course have started out congratulating you on your book � I am sorry I missed this part, but it was not intentional, as I really meant to congratulate you very much on the book.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jens*


Thank you very much Jens, I really appreciate it.  

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## MumtazB

Salaam Manouhcehr Jan,

I received my copy of the book this morning. It is indeed a very big book!  
 I'm off to Cornwall today for a few days, when I get back I will look at it in detail. 

Congratulations on this book Manouchehr Jan, and thank you for giving me the opportunity to play a small part in it.   :Smilie:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by MumtazB_ 
> *Salaam Manouhcehr Jan,
> 
> I received my copy of the book this morning. It is indeed a very big book!  
>  I'm off to Cornwall today for a few days, when I get back I will look at it in detail. 
> 
> Congratulations on this book Manouchehr Jan, and thank you for giving me the opportunity to play a small part in it.  *


Salam Mumtaz jan,

Thanks.  I am happy that you like my book.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Kurt Kollwig

Hi Manoucher,

I at last received your book.
It is a splendid and interesting book
Am inspired and would like to congratulate you.

Regards
Kurt

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Kurt Kollwig_ 
> *Hi Manoucher,
> 
> I at last received your book.
> It is a splendid and interesting book
> Am inspired and would like to congratulate you.
> 
> Regards
> Kurt*


Hi Kurt,

Thank you very much for your kind words.  I am really happy that you like my book.

Best regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Because of the publication of my book Iran Now Network conducted an interview with me.  You can find this interview (in German) here:

www.iran-now.net/$201998

Regards


Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I just realized that the article cannot be clicked on above.  If you go to this site, the interview of Iran Now is on the top of the page.  Thanks.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Friends,

Dr. Kaveh Farrokh, the author of Sassanian Elite Cavalry and the author of the upcoming book Persia at War has written a short review and introduction of my book in Rozaneh magazine:

http://www.rozanehmagazine.com/SeptO...Khorasani.html

Regards
Manouhehr

----------


## Dr.von Hoffmeister

Hi Manoucher,

yesterday I was lucky enough to receive my own copy of your
excellent new book, I saw it also before at my friend Kurt.

Its a bit heavy, but the content is very unique. I have never 
seen so many Persian weapons, surprising !

This work will be a standard for any following books about
Oriental Arms and Armors.

BTW, I have also to thank that I could help with some details.
Many congrats and all the best !

Dr.von Hoffmeister

----------


## Andreas Volk

Dear Manouchehr.
I received your book on Friday - shortly before I left for a long weekend, so yesterday was the first day when it
was possible for me to have a first look. 

Where is the "Two thumbs up button" ????

The ammount of material is overwhelming, and the photos show  a detail  I only knew from Nihonto books. 
Thank you very much for sharing your findings with us.  The detail, the foot notes and your "complete" 
approach is overwhelming. i'll come back to you when I was able to get through the chapters that are of priority 
to my personal studies, but as of now please accept a big "THANK YOU" and my sincere congratulations
I'm stunned with awe.

Andreas

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Dr.von Hoffmeister_ 
> *Hi Manoucher,
> 
> yesterday I was lucky enough to receive my own copy of your
> excellent new book, I saw it also before at my friend Kurt.
> 
> Its a bit heavy, but the content is very unique. I have never 
> seen so many Persian weapons, surprising !
> 
> ...



Dear Alex,

Thank very much my friend for your support and interest.  I am really happy that you like my book.  Thanks again.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Andreas Volk_ 
> *Dear Manouchehr.
> I received your book on Friday - shortly before I left for a long weekend, so yesterday was the first day when it
> was possible for me to have a first look. 
> 
> Where is the "Two thumbs up button" ????
> 
> The ammount of material is overwhelming, and the photos show  a detail  I only knew from Nihonto books. 
> Thank you very much for sharing your findings with us.  The detail, the foot notes and your "complete" 
> ...


Dear Andreas,

Thank you very much for your support and I am really happy that you enjoy the book.  Thanks my friend.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Antonio Melo

Dear friends,
I just received the book "Arms and Armour from Iran" by Manoucher Moshtagh Khorasani. It is at first sight at least very impressive with its 776 pages, more than 3 thousand images and a few kilos!
It is a monumental work describing the time line of arms in Iran, in a way that even the less educated in Iranian history will understand it easily.
The text is clean, straight to the point, based in well researched and quoted sources, prepared evidently with the precision of a master. The images are superb and helpful for any collector, independent of his/her historical area of focus. I can only thank to Manoucher his excellent work and congratulate ourselves, from simple private collectors to scholars, students, antique dealers, etc.,  for the benefit of the availability of this exceptional reference book.
All the best
Antonio

----------


## Greg T. Obach

Just recieved my autographed copy.......its a fabulous book !
i'm biased ofcourse
it is a truly wonderful book ...  the shamshirs are excellent...  so much crucible steel... 

thank you, Manoucher
you have done a great thing !



  Greg

- back to reading :Wink:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Antonio Melo_ 
> *Dear friends,
> I just received the book "Arms and Armour from Iran" by Manoucher Moshtagh Khorasani. It is at first sight at least very impressive with its 776 pages, more than 3 thousand images and a few kilos!
> It is a monumental work describing the time line of arms in Iran, in a way that even the less educated in Iranian history will understand it easily.
> The text is clean, straight to the point, based in well researched and quoted sources, prepared evidently with the precision of a master. The images are superb and helpful for any collector, independent of his/her historical area of focus. I can only thank to Manoucher his excellent work and congratulate ourselves, from simple private collectors to scholars, students, antique dealers, etc.,  for the benefit of the availability of this exceptional reference book.
> All the best
> Antonio*


Dear Antonio,

Thank you very much for your feedback.  I really appreciate it and I am happy that you like my book.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Greg Thomas_ 
> *Just recieved my autographed copy.......its a fabulous book !
> i'm biased ofcourse
> it is a truly wonderful book ...  the shamshirs are excellent...  so much crucible steel... 
> 
> thank you, Manoucher
> you have done a great thing !
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Greg for your input.  I really appreciate it.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Steve Hick

> _Originally posted by Greg Thomas_ 
> *Just recieved my autographed copy.......its a fabulous book !
> i'm biased ofcourse
> it is a truly wonderful book ...  the shamshirs are excellent...  so much crucible steel... 
> 
> thank you, Manoucher
> you have done a great thing !
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Manocher, my book just arrived, and it is more wonderful than any of the prepublication information could even indicate.  What a piece of work, I am in awe, so much information, so many fine plates, all kinds of new and wonderful information.  What a volume. It will take a week just to read it, more to assimilate. Outstanding work,
Steve

----------


## Rick Stroud

For those of us late to the party, where is a good place to purchase the book?

----------


## Greg T. Obach

amazon has it
isbn 3932942221


i hope that correct
Greg

enjoy !

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Steve Hick_ 
> *Hi Manocher, my book just arrived, and it is more wonderful than any of the prepublication information could even indicate.  What a piece of work, I am in awe, so much information, so many fine plates, all kinds of new and wonderful information.  What a volume. It will take a week just to read it, more to assimilate. Outstanding work,
> Steve*


Thank you very much Steve.  I am really happy that you like my book and appreciate your words.  Thanks again.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Rick Stroud_ 
> *For those of us late to the party, where is a good place to purchase the book?*


Rick,

Thanks for your interest.  As Greg mentioned you can order it via Amazon.  The other and faster way is to order it directly from Legat Publishers, please check here:

http://www.legat-verlag.de/shop/inde...d=2&lang=en_EN

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Thomas Brogan

Hoping Manouchehr's book will be home waiting for today.  In any case, ordering directly from the publisher costs less than Amazon for those of us in the USA and you get that warm, cosmopolitan feeling by paying in Euros.

----------


## Peter Lyon

I just got my copy a few days ago, and though I haven't had time to properly go through it, I am blown away by the quality. I know the text reasonably well already, so I had a look through the colour pictures that make up half the book, and they are just stunningly beautiful and detailed. I've never seen a reference work like it on anything from the Middle East. It will have a proud place in my library.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Peter Lyon_ 
> *I just got my copy a few days ago, and though I haven't had time to properly go through it, I am blown away by the quality. I know the text reasonably well already, so I had a look through the colour pictures that make up half the book, and they are just stunningly beautiful and detailed. I've never seen a reference work like it on anything from the Middle East. It will have a proud place in my library.*


Thank you Peter for your encouraging words.  I really appreciate it.  Thanks.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Adam Karpowicz

I have received the book a couple of days ago as one of the editors of the archery section. I am absolutely astonished by Manouchehr's work - it is the most extensive work on a single historical subject I have seen. Collecting so much information must have been a herculean task, and it clearly shows his expertise and insight. The chapters on martial arts and the warriors code are extremely interesting and probably the first of this kind ever written outside of Japan. The quality of illustration in the catalogue are fantastic. 

In short: an excellent historical overview with impressive depth of detail and definitely the last word on the subject. It will be without a doubt the most important reference work for many years to come.

Manouchehr, thank you very much

Adam

----------


## Russ Mitchell

It is a truly monumenal work, effectively "the Bible" for Iranian arms.  You could kill a man with it, it's so large, and the scholarship is first-rate.

----------


## Dan Howard

Yes indeed. My copy arrived a few days ago. It will be the definitive work on Iranian/Persian arms. It will have a treasured place in my library.

----------


## Conan Nolan

Looks fantastic, so I'll be ordering a copy soon. I just love middle-eastern and Chinese weaponry, so this is a must buy for me.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Adam Karpowicz_ 
> *I have received the book a couple of days ago as one of the editors of the archery section. I am absolutely astonished by Manouchehr's work - it is the most extensive work on a single historical subject I have seen. Collecting so much information must have been a herculean task, and it clearly shows his expertise and insight. The chapters on martial arts and the warriors code are extremely interesting and probably the first of this kind ever written outside of Japan. The quality of illustration in the catalogue are fantastic. 
> 
> In short: an excellent historical overview with impressive depth of detail and definitely the last word on the subject. It will be without a doubt the most important reference work for many years to come.
> 
> Manouchehr, thank you very much
> 
> Adam*


Thank you very much Adam for your kind words of support.   Having you as the best composite bowmaker on board was a pleasure.  Thank you very much.

Best regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Russ Mitchell_ 
> *It is a truly monumenal work, effectively "the Bible" for Iranian arms.  You could kill a man with it, it's so large, and the scholarship is first-rate.*


Thank you very much Russ for your help and support.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Dan Howard_ 
> *Yes indeed. My copy arrived a few days ago. It will be the definitive work on Iranian/Persian arms. It will have a treasured place in my library.*


Thank you very much Dan, i am really honored.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Conan Nolan_ 
> *Looks fantastic, so I'll be ordering a copy soon. I just love middle-eastern and Chinese weaponry, so this is a must buy for me.*


Thank you very much Conan for your kind words and support.  I really appreciate it.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

For those of you who read Persian, you can find a short review of my book by Dr. Jalil Doostkhah from the renowned Center for Iranian Studies.  Please read (scroll the page down and you will find the front pic of my book and Dr. Doostkhah's review:

http://www.iranshenakht.blogspot.com/

Regards

Manouchher

----------


## LLuc

Yesterday I have received the book "Arms and Armor from Iran". It is an impressive work, with very good quality information and photos. It is a reference book. 

Congratulations Mr. Manouchehr and many thanks to provide your knowledge to collectors of antique arms.

----------


## Doug Mullane

Hello,

I am going to respond to this book in two ways: as a reader and as an editor.

Reader responses to any text are usually personal and different in many ways, but all the responses for this text are indicative of the readerly response to such a marvelous work.  There is no denying the beauty of this text on visuals alone.  It visually surpasses many books on the study of arms and armor based on that alone.  The ink seems to come to life when the reader turns to the catalogue section: the photos of all those weapons and the rather large number of pieces of armor do appear more tangible than just pictures on the page.  One can get lost in the details of the weapons, which are very clear.  At times, I find myself reading the weapons and armor as I do the written text.

And one can get lost in the details of the first three hundred-plus pages of academic investigation for the fact that there is so much information there.  As a reader looking at the book, I find that the author took great efforts to provide a comprehensive approach to Persian arms and armor that is not readily available to the English language audience.  The author could have presented a perspective of Persian arms and armor that was less comprehensive and not as detailed, but it appears from the text that he wanted to be as complete as he could; a mere look at the size of the book is an indication that he has put a lot of effort into this study.  And something that should not be ignored is that this is all academic research--_all_ of it.  The author documents everything and provides an extensive bibliography for further research.  Where other texts present fragments of research, the author presents a much more complete one--one that is as clear as a book can present.  This is excellent work.

As an editor for Manoucher, I was and am honored to have been a part of this project, which--I can attest to--has been a journey of love and honor for Manoucher.  Manoucher wanted to get everything right so that you guys--and everyone else who reads it--would not be cheated out of a complete text.  He wanted this to be academic and beautiful, and I believe he has done that.  Guys, I don't know if you realize how comprehensive this is, but let me tell you--it is _huge_.  Aside from addressing a great number of weapons and a very good number of armor pieces, Manoucher also explores traditional Iranian martial arts, warrior training (with pictures not commonly seen in publications), the making of the weapons, dervishes, plays and their relationship to the warrior tradition (interesting to me as I see similar things with Chinese martial arts and Chinese opera), reciting of heroic stories, and chapters on specific characteristics of weaponry.  Manoucher will be the first to say that it is only a start, but what a beginning!  Manoucher has really set a high standard for future research of Persian arms and armor.

This book represents eight-plus years of work--work that has not been done before on such a large scale.  It was not difficult to see this text's potential during the editing process, and I knew that the end result was going to be everything that Manoucher claimed it would be all these years on this forum.  This book on Persian arms and armor is a result of seventeen editors and a large host of people who have made this study possible, and everyone who contributed--a lot of people--did so with courage and passion.  

Let there be no doubt in anyone's mind: this book is as good _and_ better as everyone has been saying it is.  We all owe Manoucher a very big thank you for taking almost a decade of his life to publish what is a tome and the foundation for future research into the field of Persian arms and armor.  Reading this book is an opportunity that should not be passed up; if you believe your local library would buy it, I implore you to make it happen so that this becomes a reference that is spread widely that it may be seen by as many people as possible.  People need to see the beauty and intricacy of Persian culture that extends beyond contemporary propaganda and hateful manipulation.  Indeed, the text before you is an opportunity, an honest, responsible perspective, that has not been available at any other time before now.  This book is a window into another world, and I hope everyone takes the time to look through it.

In hope,

Doug M

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by LLuc_ 
> *Yesterday I have received the book "Arms and Armor from Iran". It is an impressive work, with very good quality information and photos. It is a reference book. 
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Manouchehr and many thanks to provide your knowledge to collectors of antique arms.*


Thank you very much for your input and support.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Doug M_ 
> *Hello,
> 
> I am going to respond to this book in two ways: as a reader and as an editor.
> 
> .........................................
> Let there be no doubt in anyone's mind: this book is as good and better as everyone has been saying it is.  We all owe Manoucher a very big thank you for taking almost a decade of his life to publish what is a tome and the foundation for future research into the field of Persian arms and armor.  Reading this book is an opportunity that should not be passed up; if you believe your local library would buy it, I implore you to make it happen so that this becomes a reference that is spread widely that it may be seen by as many people as possible.  People need to see the beauty and intricacy of Persian culture that extends beyond contemporary propaganda and hateful manipulation.  Indeed, the text before you is an opportunity, an honest, responsible perspective, that has not been available at any other time before now.  This book is a window into another world, and I hope everyone takes the time to look through it.
> 
> In hope,
> ...


Thank you very much Doug for your comments, I really appreciate it.  Thanks for your support.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Legat Publishers has updated the site in the publicity area.  Now you can see :
1) Interviews and events
2) Reviews
3) Articles
4) Your comments

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

In the International Book Fair in Frankfurt, I will be interviewed ina  forum.  I will be happy to see you there.


October 2006, 4th, Frankfurt International Book Fair
Presentation of the book by the Author at hr-Forum (Hall 3.1 L 110)

Regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

If you wish you can find a review of my book by Dr. von Hoffmeister in German:

http://www.iran-now.org/$202360

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

The same problem as before.  If you go to reviews section below you can find the most recent one and clieck on it:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I thought you would like to see this.  As I speak about my future book projects.  My recent interview with Persian Mirror:


http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...eSubCategory=1

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Rich Nable

I just received my copy and it is truly amazing. If you have any interest in weapons from any era in Iran's rich past, you simply must own this text.

----------


## Richard Furrer

Hello All,
I have had this book for a few weeks now and am slowly reading the text. I have looked at all the pictures though and that only took about three days.
I am impressed with the undertaking and the quality of the publication.

In respect to the content and the physicality of the book... this is not a light text.

It is my hope that other authors will do the same volume of research with other regions of the world as Manouchehr has done with Persian work.

All for now... I have metal to forge and pages to read,
Ric

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Rich Nable_ 
> *I just received my copy and it is truly amazing. If you have any interest in weapons from any era in Iran's rich past, you simply must own this text.*


Rich,

Thank you very much for your kind words and support.  I really apprecaite it.  Especially when these words come from an expert in Iranian bronze and iron weapons.  Thanks so much.  I am really happy that you like my book.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Richard Furrer_ 
> *Hello All,
> I have had this book for a few weeks now and am slowly reading the text. I have looked at all the pictures though and that only took about three days.
> I am impressed with the undertaking and the quality of the publication.
> 
> In respect to the content and the physicality of the book... this is not a light text.
> 
> It is my hope that other authors will do the same volume of research with other regions of the world as Manouchehr has done with Persian work.
> 
> ...


THank you very much Richard, I really appreciate it.  I am truly honored that an expert in making wootz and metallurgy praises my book.  THis means a lot to me.  Thanks a lot my friend.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Another article written by me in Persian is published on Center for Iranian Studies which is run by Dr. Doostkhah (the former professor of Isfahan University).  I would like to thank Dr. Doostkhah for his kindness:

The introduction is written by Dr. Doostkhah here:

http://www.iranshenakht.blogspot.com/

And my article in Persian about the history of swords in Iran with pictures is featured here:

http://doostkh.persiangig.com/Arms%20and%20Armors-1.pdf


Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

There is a review of my book on MIT site:

http://isg-mit.org/resource/isgnews/ind.php?id=335

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Accent Prdocutions kindly allowed us to put a short part of the TV interview on the site.  If you click on the picture of Ms. Rastegar intervewing me you can see that:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

The full TV interviews can be obtained from Accent Productions.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Tomorrow I will have an open discussion on my book and a presentation.  I would be happy to meet you in case you can make it to the International Book Fair in Frankfurt.

 October 2006, 4th, Frankfurt International Book Fair
Presentation of the book by the Author at hr-Forum (Hall 3.1 L 110)

I am looking foward to seeing you there.

Regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Everything went very well.  I will report on this soon.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Ruel A. Macaraeg

Excellent to hear of the continued positive reception to the book, both from academics and the general public.  Few books receive both critically and popular acceptance, so this reflects very well on _Arms and Armor from Iran_.

Were there any pretty girls there to photograph?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Ruel A. Macaraeg_ 
> *Excellent to hear of the continued positive reception to the book, both from academics and the general public.  Few books receive both critically and popular acceptance, so this reflects very well on Arms and Armor from Iran.
> 
> Were there any pretty girls there to photograph? *


Thank you very much Ruel for your kind words and support.  Yes there were pretty girls there, but I did not have time to take pictures  :Smilie:  .

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The renowned scholar on crucible steel, Dr. Ann Feuerbach has given us the persmission to post her review on the site of my publisher.  I am really honored and happy that she reviewed my book.  You can find her review here:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....Feuerbach.html

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

You can watch my interview and also my presentation in the International Book Fair here.  Both are in German:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ForumFFM06.mov


http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Best regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

A picture of the interview taken during the International Book Fair.  I just thought I would share this with you.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Ruel A. Macaraeg

Wonderful to see rightful acknowledgement of your important work.  Since the entire academic world is unanimous in praise of _Arms and Armor from Iran_, what few critics are left should now be shamed into silence.

----------


## MumtazB

"Hear Hear" 

Did anyone see Dr Anne Feuerbach's great review of Manoucher's book?

----------


## Doug Mullane

Yes, and it is a very good one.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am happy to announce that the review of Dr. Ann Feuerbach is now on the site of the research center of Fravahr.  Dr. Feuerbach also kindly provided my publisher to put it on the site:

http://www.fravahr.org/spip.php?article238

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....Feuerbach.html

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Ruel A. Macaraeg_ 
> *Wonderful to see rightful acknowledgement of your important work.  Since the entire academic world is unanimous in praise of Arms and Armor from Iran, what few critics are left should now be shamed into silence.*


Thank you very much Ruel.  I have received a number of invitations from univerities across Europe and USA for lectures.  Also from some museums.  I will report on them soon.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Lee O.

hi All,
I received this book a few days ago,i dont think i'm wrong in calling it a work of Epic proportions on all counts,i was left slightly speechless the first few times i looked through,but wow,Manouchehr,a grand work,i'd also add a note of thanks to all those who assisted Manouchehr on such fine work,my thanks to all involved,
From now on every bladesmith i speak to will be asked if they have this book yet,and if not why not :Big Grin:  
Best,
lee.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> _Originally posted by Lee O._ 
> *hi All,
> I received this book a few days ago,i dont think i'm wrong in calling it a work of Epic proportions on all counts,i was left slightly speechless the first few times i looked through,but wow,Manouchehr,a grand work,i'd also add a note of thanks to all those who assisted Manouchehr on such fine work,my thanks to all involved,
> From now on every bladesmith i speak to will be asked if they have this book yet,and if not why not 
> Best,
> lee.*


Thank you very much Lee for your kind words.  I really appreciate it.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Hi Lee,

Wow, those are some strong words of support.  You know as others who have this book know that weapon makers now have the measurements, points of balance and percussion, and weight for each weapon to make an accurate copy ("accurate" here means more or less accurate, minus all the complications that are involved with making an _exact_ copy).  The details of the weapons are greatly emphasized.  Can you imagine having one made from this selection?  That would be terrific.

Sincerely,

Doug M

----------


## Jahun Moayedzadeh

Salam Manoucher Khan,

I just got your book. I havent had much time to read it yet, only about 4 chapters, but great job! I think I agree with Lee. Thank you very much. Keep up the good work. I cant wait to get your other books, especially Persian swordsmanship.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I just brought home my wife and my new beautiful little girl, Aliyah, on Friday from the hospital. So, time has been short latley, lol.

Dastit dard nakonee, lutfan.. 
Jahun

P.S. How can I get you to Texas, lol?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Jahun jan for your kind words and congratulatiosn for your beautful little girl.  I am really happy for you.  Thanks again.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am happy to report that my submitted article to Fezana (Federation of Zoroasatrian Associations of North America) is published now and is in print.  This issue of Fezana is dedicated to the Archaeology of Iran and contains my article is entitled "Arms and Armor of Achaemenians and Sassanians."  I will report more on this when I receive the magazine in couple of days.

http://www.fezana.org/

http://www.fezana.org/pubs.fez.htm

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Greg T. Obach

Hi Manoucher
that is excellent news forsure !!   with much more to come !

take care
Greg :Smilie:

----------


## Doug Mullane

Manoucher,

Again and again, the academic community, domestic and international, as well as many people around the world praise your book, something that has been needed in the field of arms study.  Not only is this book a defining text in arms and armor study but also a text that all future books about arms and armor will be compared to.  Articles like this latest one you wrote are proof that what you are doing is to the benefit of all.

Sincerely,

Doug M

----------


## Lee O.

hi Doug,
I'd lean towards honest appraisal on my part,imo,
i've purchased a few books after reading glowing reports and been a little dissapointed,maybe just high expectations :Wink:  but you know :Smilie:  
One or two pieces in the book i'm already thinking of as future projects,but like you say how far do you go in the recreation,
once so far in up comes the issue of modern or antique,
the weights and measures allow a smith the basic blueprint of what worked in the days of them needing to work,(and for me the numbers allow me to picture how the sword would appeal to me,)
Accurate copy or carte blanche to the maker as they go :Big Grin:  i'd be choosing a smith on the decision at the time :Wink:  
I'm hoping to see Manouchehr post that the publishers are now going to finance him to tour all the museums of the world and do similer quality books on all arms around the globe, :Big Grin:   :Cool:  

I'm two smiths in and off to the biggest UK renfaire as a helper tomorrow,so i'l be asking all the book dealers where thier copies of this book are, :Wink:  and mentioning to the smiths i see they need this book.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Lee for your continuous support of my book.  I really appreciate it.

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear Friends,

A new review by Ms. Ayazi, the Director of Historical and Luristan Departments of the National Museum of Iran:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ity_Ayazi.html

KInd regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Wow--the director of the National Museum in Iran wrote an excellent review of your work, Manoucher.  That is really great.  People within these institutions widely accept and praise this book for good reason: it _is_ a good book!  They see texts on arms and armor all the time, and they know which ones are worth praising.  Again, this is great news.

Sincerely,

Doug M

----------


## G. McCormack

I've been relishing "Arms and Armor from Iran" for the last few weeks, and I have to say this is an exciting work. This is the book I would aspire to write if I were to attempt to create a definitive work on Iranian arms. As both a collector of historical edged weapons and a bladesmith, I'm very pleased I purchased the book. It makes accessible valuable information that I have wanted for years, and it presents it beautifully.    

Thank you, Manouchehr. 

-Garrett

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> I've been relishing "Arms and Armor from Iran" for the last few weeks, and I have to say this is an exciting work. This is the book I would aspire to write if I were to attempt to create a definitive work on Iranian arms. As both a collector of historical edged weapons and a bladesmith, I'm very pleased I purchased the book. It makes accessible valuable information that I have wanted for years, and it presents it beautifully.    
> 
> Thank you, Manouchehr. 
> 
> -Garrett


Thank you very much Garrett, I really appreciate your input.  I hope that my book will open new venues of research on Iranian arms and armor and more researchers will write books on this topic.
Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Please read the review by Mr. Kargar, the General Director of the National Museum of Iran.  Mr. Kargar is a top scholar and has organized a number of very successful exhibitions on Iran across the world, among many was the breathtaking exhibition "The Forgotten Empire" in the British Museum and the beatutiful exhibition "7000 Years of the Iranian Art", which toured the whole Europe.  

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ty_Kargar.html

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Ms. Sima Miri is a very knowledgeable scholar and one of the best museum specialists in Iran.  Please read her review:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....city_Miri.html

Kind regards

Manocuhehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Wow--the director of the National Museum in Iran wrote an excellent review of your work, Manoucher.  That is really great.  People within these institutions widely accept and praise this book for good reason: it _is_ a good book!  They see texts on arms and armor all the time, and they know which ones are worth praising.  Again, this is great news.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Doug M


Doug,

Ms. Ayazi is a published author and a well-respected one in Iran.  She has profound knowledge on the ancient Iranian history and bronzemaking as well other art history related topics from later periods.  I am really happy to read all these positive reactions.  Thanks a lot.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The last review is by Ms. Mahnaz Abdollah Khan Gorgi Director of Conservation and Restoration Department of National Museum of Iran.  She has extensive knowledge in the professional restoration of bronze, iron, and steel and heads  the biggest professional restoration departments in Iran.  She is also a dirrector of the National Museum of Iran.  

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ity_Gorgi.html

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Wow, wow, and _wow_.  Look at all of these reviews that praise _Arms and Armor from Iran_.  This is all indicative of the way the academic commuity has received this book.

Excellent!

Doug M

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you Doug.  I would like to give the link to my article on Fezana as today my publisher provided it.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....der/Fezana.jpg

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new artilce on the Russian smith Mr. Mr. Ivan Kirpichev is online.  Please see what Mr. Kirpichev is capable of doing.  The pattern of the crucible steel made by Kirpichev exactly matches the pattern of old Persian crucible steel blades.
http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=117

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I was truly happy and honored to see that Dr. Daniel Varisco, Chair of Anthropology and Director of Middle Eastern and Central Asia Studies at Hofstra recommends my book in the magazine Tabsir.  I would like to thank Dr. Varisco for his kind support:

http://www.tabsir.net/?p=378#more-378

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani |

----------


## Doug Mullane

Manoucher,

I have stated this several times, but I will state it again: the mountain of evidence, historic facts, incredible amounts of research, and the overwhelming support from the international academic and scientific community are more than enough to convince even the most stubborn of people that _Arms and Armor from Iran_ is the defining book in arms and armor study of our time.  I challenge anyone to come here and prove otherwise.

It is about time that such a defining book of great worth has emerged for all honest and responsible parties to read.  And, in addition to other texts, this is another example of what a book on arms and armor should be.  This should be an indication, as well, that wasteful books like _Islamic Weapons_ are useless in arriving at any form of truth about weapons and/or culture.

----------


## Doug Mullane

Check it out, everyone!

The very famous bookstore and specialist of the U.K., Ken Trotman, highly praises _Arms and Armor from Iran: The Bronze Age to the End of the Qajar Period_ in this catalog, which is distributed worldwide.  What a success!  As decribed in the catalog, "This is simply the ultimate study in arms and armour preserved in Iran from ancient times through the height of the Persian Empire."  The reviewer recommends it "unhesitatingly."

It is obvious for all evidence that Manoucher's book is well accepted and celebrated throughout the academic world.  Now, it should be obvious that businesses and, especially, collectors of arms and armor all agree that this book is, indeed, the defining text of arms and armor study of the modern day and for a long time to come.

Here is the front page from the catalog.  Following this is the review page.  Simply put, no other collector or book can challenge this text: they must simply measure themselves to it.  I am very proud to have been a part of this project, and, as one can see, the results are proof of success.

Doug M

----------


## Ruel A. Macaraeg

It warms my heart to hear that both academics and lay readers are unanimous in their enthusiasm for a work which used high critical standards.  This proves that the people DEMAND high quality scholarship, and will no longer be satisfied with the un-critical, un-academic approach that has for so long passed as "research" in our field.  

Let this be a wake-up call to those few among us who still oppose critical thinking: You must raise your standards in order to remain relevant.  The field of arms and armor is moving forward and we want you to be part of that process, but you must step up your game if that's to happen.  We invite you to do so, in a spirit of scholarship and friendship.  :Smilie:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Thank you very much for your continuous support, which I enjoy not only on this wonderful website, but on many other websites and also academic community.  Thank you all.

Ms. Shabnam Rezaei, the editor-in-chief of Persian Mirror has reviewed my book.  For your information Persian Mirror has won the price of the best electronic magazine in WAALM: PersianMirror - Shabnam Rezaei Best Electronic Magazine

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=229

Ms. Rezaei is not only a very good jornalist, but she is also known for her entreprenuerial skills. Ms. Rezaei is the co-producer of "Babak and friends" which stands for the cultural underding and mutual understanding between different cultures, in this case Iranian and American:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmKCXgN4ocg

Ms. Rezaei is also working on other projects for the understanding of Korean and Arab culture.  Also listen carefully to the CNN anchor Ms. Asieh Namdar (an Iranian American) who talks about the mutual understanding:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmKCXgN4ocg

IN our days where biases are prevalent everywhere, I am proud that someone like Ms. Rezaei has reviewed my book.  

Ms Rezaei also appeared on Voice of America:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eHqTNETIo0

Another interview on CNN:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FDmN...elated&search=

Ms. Rezaei also appeared on NBC.

Now here is her review of my book.  I would like to thank Ms. Rezaei for her support:

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=12

----------


## Stephan Aeppli

Dr. Mr. Manouchehr,
I ran across the photos from your MIT lecture online today http://isg-mit.org/lecture/?id=309&cat=past . Absolutely beautiful. I am a newcomer to the study of weapons but have studied Islamic art aesthetics for sometime. To see the same beauty applied to weapons is while not surprising a delightful discovery for me as I will now be able to bring one discipline in line with another. I was also very pleased to realize that you were a scholar with this forum. 
Forgive my poor arabic but, 
Jazak allu khair, the best among us are those with the most knowledge.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Dr. Mr. Manouchehr,
> I ran across the photos from your MIT lecture online today http://isg-mit.org/lecture/?id=309&cat=past . Absolutely beautiful. I am a newcomer to the study of weapons but have studied Islamic art aesthetics for sometime. To see the same beauty applied to weapons is while not surprising a delightful discovery for me as I will now be able to bring one discipline in line with another. I was also very pleased to realize that you were a scholar with this forum. 
> Forgive my poor arabic but, 
> Jazak allu khair, the best among us are those with the most knowledge.



Stephan,

Thank you for your kind words.  I really appreciate it.  

KInd regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article is up on Persian Mirror.  They are 19 pictures of some masterpieces made by Ostad Haj Hossein Farajian and Ostad Mohammad Hossein Farajian.

Please check:

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=117

KInd regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Mr. Adam Karpowicz, the best composite bowmaker is onlike.  I was honored to have him as one of the editors of my book.  Please check:

A Portrait of Mr. Adam Karpowicz  


http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=117

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Doug was kind enough to write a review and recommendation for Cleremont McKenna College.  This will also appear in print.

http://www.claremontmckenna.edu/news...ber/bookshelf/

KInd regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I was in Tehran as I was invited to inspect the inventory of another museum there.  Marvellous pieces which will apprear in my next book.  Please check the review by Ms. Mitra Etezadi here:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....y_Etezadi.html

I am truly honored to work with MS. Etezadi on this project.  I will report on this  trip more in detail soon.  Ms. Mitra Etezadi is a senior expert and consultant for the preservation and conservation of historical relics, the head of conservation department of cultural institutions of museums, the Founder of conservation department of the crown jewels of the Central Bank of Iran, and a university instructor.

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am really honored and proud to announce that the renowned Italian scholar Ms. Vanna Scolari Ghiringhelli has written a review on my book in Italian in the scholarly magazine Quaderni Asiatici 76.  This is a very prestigious magazine and I am really happy and honored that Ms. Scolari has written a review of my book.

Please note that Ms. Scolari teaches Hindi language at the University of Milan, has extensive knowledge on Indian art.  Additionally, she is an expert on Indonasian Kris and has publsihed many books and articles in the field of Indonasian kris.

This is really a true honor.  Read more about Ms. Scolari here.  Note that the Italian original review is different from the English version written by Ms. Scolari.  There are two reviews.  I would like to thank Ms. Scolari again.

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My publisher separated the Italian and English reviews as they are two different ones.  For the extract of the Italian review see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ewAsiatici.jpg


For the English review of Ms. Scolari, please see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....p=378#more-378

I would like to thank Ms. Scolari for her support.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Couple of years ago, I was involved in the reconstruction and recreation of the Reichsschwert (the so-called Saint Maurice sword) that is kept in Vienna, Austria. As many of you know this sword was used for coronation of German emperors and kings over centuries. As you will see in the following article, we were provided with all the dimensions and as well the pictures. Additionally, the very well-researched book "Das Reichsschwert" was used for the recreation. You can find my article here:
http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=32

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Greg T. Obach

Hi Manoucher
very interesting article...  thank you for posting
good info and lots of work !

take care
Greg

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Hi Manoucher
> very interesting article...  thank you for posting
> good info and lots of work !
> 
> take care
> Greg



Thank you very much Greg.  A big part of the article is missing on how the sword was made by the German team.  Also references.  Sorry for this.  I already contacted the editor-in-chief.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

The article needed to be divided in two parts as I was informed. Please note that the pictures are also divided:

Part 1:

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=32

Part 2:

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=32

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Dr. Michael Chikindas was kind to provide my publisher with a review of my book.  Please check:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....Chikindas.html

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The review by Dr Chikindas was also published in Iran Now English News part.

http://iran-now.net/$204513


Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My new artilce on qames and qaddares of Ostad Haj Hossein Farajian:
Part 1
http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=94

Part 2
http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=94

Part 3
http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=94

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Greg T. Obach

Wonderful
wow..  the qaddare is brilliant....  its a dream to own such nice blades..

thanks again
Greg


the gold inlay is super...  master work !

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Wonderful
> wow..  the qaddare is brilliant....  its a dream to own such nice blades..
> 
> thanks again
> Greg
> 
> 
> the gold inlay is super...  master work !


Thank you very much for your kind words Greg.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Those are very good articles, Manoucher.  The blades in the third link remind me of a Chinese _dao_.

Sincerely,

Doug Mullane

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Those are very good articles, Manoucher.  The blades in the third link remind me of a Chinese _dao_.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Doug Mullane



Thank you very much Doug for your kind words.

My new article was just released on Persian Mirror.

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=117



Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Some of you know that I was in Tehran the whole last week.  I was invited to give a number of lectures.  I will write some articles on the results.  All in all I have very good news.  We have managed that two graduate students will write their master thesis in the renowned Pardis University, one on making crucible steel (I will be the first supervisor with four other professors and will be on the examination board of a graduate student) and also another graduate student on roghan kaman.  Both at the University of Cultural Heritage, Graduate School of Conservation.  THis is a major success for our community as these two students will conduct and further the research in this field.  Their work will be published in Persian and hopefully in English later.  I will report on this soon.

I also gave two lectures.  This article is about the legendary personality Dr. Fereydun Joneydi.  I am proud to announce and am honored to say that Dr. Joneydi agreed to be one of my editors for my next book.  I will write articles about this week (I was also interviewed by the NAtional TV in Iran):

Let us my friends first read about Dr. Fereydun Joneydi.  I would like to thank all of you for your kind support and emails.  Stay tuned I have more good news.

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=117

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Another review of my book is published in Visier Das Internationale Waffenmagazin this month:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....isier0307.html

KInd regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends, 

My article on the last conference on "Acquaintence with Nanotechnology during Safavid Period.2  Speakers were Dr. Khosravi, Dr. Hajipour, Dr. Joneydi and me.  You can see pictures of the conference and also the article here.  Please note that at the end of the article you can click on video and see parts of the conference.

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=115

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Doug Mullane

Manoucher,

Seeing you there with all of those students is really exciting.  They all look so enthusiastic--like any college student in the U.S. would be about going to a conference or seminar of interest.  A lot of people really do care about your work, and these pictures (and the article) show it.

Sincerely,

Doug Mullane

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Manoucher,
> 
> Seeing you there with all of those students is really exciting.  They all look so enthusiastic--like any college student in the U.S. would be about going to a conference or seminar of interest.  A lot of people really do care about your work, and these pictures (and the article) show it.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Doug Mullane


Hi Doug,

Thank you very much for your kind words.  It was a true pleasure to see so many young students who were interested in this field.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

This is the award by  Dr. Abdolhamid Hajipour, Dean of the University of Cultural Heritage, Handicraft, and Tourism and its translation.  He has been very helpful and kind to me and my research and I would like to thank him.  Two Iranian universities asked for my cooperation and we will open up new research opportunities in Iran in this field.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran...._Hajipour.html

And this is written by Mr. Mohammad Reza Kargar who has been always very nice and  supportive:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....y_Kargar2.html

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

When I was in Iran, I was interviewed with Ms. Afruz Eslami from Iranian National TV.  The interview recording took two hours.  The interview that will be braodcast will be about one hour and be braodcast soon.  Ms. Afruz Eslai is a very famous and professional reporter from Iran who has interviewed many people.  She is really kind and friendly.  You can read my article in Persian Mirror and also see parts of the interview (note that these are taken by amateur camera), the profesional recording will be broadcast soon, also via satelite to Europe, Oceania, Canada and USA.

The second video shows the Main News where Ms. Esmali already introduced my book on Iranian National TV.

I am really happy that this way I can show the beauty of the ancient and antique arms and armor to many people.  BTW look at the wall behind us, this is in the safe of Cultural Institute of Bonyad and only one small part of it.  I would like to thank Ms. Esmali and her colleagues and also all the members of Cultural Institite of Bonyad for their kind help.

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=126

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Doug Mullane

This is really great, Manoucher...Good work--really good.  Everyone who reads this forum is in your debt for doing this work and research.

Sincerely,

Doug Mullane

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Doug for your kind input.  Just for the record my new article on Ostad Farajian:

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=117

Kind regards

Manocuhehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

That is a nice tribute to him, manoucehr.  And that is some beautiful work he did.  What a sword it is!  A living treasure has passed on, and it is sad to realize...

Doug Mullane

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> That is a nice tribute to him, manoucehr.  And that is some beautiful work he did.  What a sword it is!  A living treasure has passed on, and it is sad to realize...
> 
> Doug Mullane


Thank you Doug for your kind words.  

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My next interview with Iran Now was just released.

http://iran-now.net/$205391

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am really happy and proud to annouce that the review of Professor Dr. Hannes Möhring from Universities of Regensburg and Bayreuth of my book was just released.  Dr Möhring has extensive experience and done lots of research in the field of Art History and History of The Middle East with lots of publications, such as "Saladin: Der König und seine Zeit 1138-1193", "Saladin und der dritte Kreuzzug," "König der Könige - Der Bamberger Reiter in neuer Interpretation", "Der Weltkaiser der Endzeit", usw.  He has written lots of reviews on many art books on the renowned art magazine "Kunstbuchanzeiger" and other publications:

http://www.kunstbuchanzeiger.de/de/t...zensionen/778/

The review is in German and he writes a very good review of my book.  I will translate it into English soon.

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am really happy and proud to say that a short review of Dr. Babak Rezvani from University of Amesterdam, Amsterdam institute for Metropolitan and International Development Studies. (AMIDSt), Research Group: Territories, Identities and representations(TIR) (Political and Cultural Geography)  is published online and available.  A long and a detailed review of Dr. Rezvani will be published in the renowned Iranian Studies Journal of University of Oxford.  As my publisher informed me Dr. Rezvani also wrote a review of my book that will be published in a very famous Egyption newpaper in Cairo.  I will inform you about this as well.  

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....y_Rezvani.html

KInd regards

Manouchehr Moshtag Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am happy to announce that I joined the team of Mr. John McNamara, the head of the Museum of Man.  I am resposnible for the section on ancient Iranian bronze weapons:

For the main site, see:

http://www.worldmuseumofman.org/mcnamaraj1.htm


For the staff members see:

http://www.worldmuseumofman.org/staff1.htm


http://www.worldmuseumofman.org/mano1.htm

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I already posted the review by Dr. Möhring in German that appeared in Kunstbuchanzeiger

Here you can read the translation of it:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran...._Moehring.html

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

This evening the TV interview of Ms. Eslami with me will be broadcast in Iranian National TV on Channel 3 at 10 p.m. Tehran Time.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article was just released on Persian Mirror.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

MY new artilce for World Museum of Man is online:

http://www.worldmuseumofman.org/luristan1.htm

KInd regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Felix Wang

The article on Luristan is a very nice introduction.  If I may offer one suggestion to Mr. McNamara, a sketch map may be very useful in discussing this area and some of the other subjects, where the geography is not familiar to all of the readers.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> The article on Luristan is a very nice introduction.  If I may offer one suggestion to Mr. McNamara, a sketch map may be very useful in discussing this area and some of the other subjects, where the geography is not familiar to all of the readers.


Hi Felix,

Thanks for your kind words and I am happy that you liked my article.  No problem, I will look and try to add a map to my article.  I hope I can find a good one. Mr. McNamara is planning to expand the site, so my responsibility as the curator for Luristan and Northern areas of Iran will expand.  Hopefully I will identify a number of marevvlous objects to be presented there and one day also Mr. McNamara is planning to have a public exhibition of the whole collection.

KInd regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article was just released.  I could finally track down and take pictures of this wonderful piece.  Enjoy:

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=32

KInd regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Wim Durinx

Dear Manoucher,

your book on Arms and Armour from Iran arrived this week, to join other revered works in the Library of the Antwerp Etnographical Museum (Belgium).
On arrival, it had caught the eye of the museum staff, as its physical presence is impressive... But the "Near Eastern" area specialist was delighted with the acquisition! And for me, it will be an equal delight delving into the contents.
Well done... and thank you.

Wim Durinx

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Dear Manoucher,
> 
> your book on Arms and Armour from Iran arrived this week, to join other revered works in the Library of the Antwerp Etnographical Museum (Belgium).
> On arrival, it had caught the eye of the museum staff, as its physical presence is impressive... But the "Near Eastern" area specialist was delighted with the acquisition! And for me, it will be an equal delight delving into the contents.
> Well done... and thank you.
> 
> Wim Durinx


Dear Wim,

Thank you very much for your kind words.  I really appreciate it and my greetings to our colleagues at the museum.  

KInd regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Last week I was invited to give a speech on my research and my book to the biggest collector community in Germany.  They have many associations across Europe.  The speech went very well and we were able to establish very good contacts.

I will report on this soon.  My publisher will put part of the speech online soon.

KInd regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My speech on May 8th 2007 on Arms and Armor from Iran at the Kuratorium zur Förderung historischer Waffensammlungen (Association for the promotion of historical arms collections), one of the largest associations in Germany and Austria for antique collections.

This is in German.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....lingen_web.mov

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasani

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

You can now watch the whole interview of Ms. Islami and it original broadcast on Iranian TV:

ITV interview with the TV host Ms. Afruz Eslami April 16, 2007 (Farvardin 27, 1386), 22:30 (Tehran time) in News of Channel 3 

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....viewEslami.mov

Kind regards

Manouchehr Moshtagh Khorasni

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am happy to announce that Mr. Hoshang Shroff, the chief reviewer of the Fezana Journal reviewed my book in the current issue of Fezana journal.  You can read parts of the review here:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ty_Shroff.html

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The recent issue of the magazine "Tactical Knives" has a review of my book written by Editor-in-Chief and the book reviewer of the magazine Mr. Steven Dick.  You can read the review here:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....%20Knives.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Mr. Gordon, the main reviewer and expert of DWJ (Deutches Waffenjournal) has written a review of my book in this month issue.

In German check here please:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ity_DWJ_d.html

The English translation:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ity_DWJ_e.html

KInd regards
Manouchehr

----------


## jonpalombi

[QUOTE=Manouchehr M.;940349]Dear friends,

Mr. Gordon, the main reviewer and expert of DWJ (Deutches Waffenjournal) has written a review of my book in this month issue.


I am eager to acquire your ground-breaking new book on Iranian arms and armor.  Most of us Western sword-aficionados have been eagerly awaiting a qualified author to enlighten us in the field of antique Persian arms.  Does your book shed any light on the martial techniques used for these superb weapons?  Or will that be a follow-up publication?  It sure sounds like an well researched book full of insights and plenty of eye-candy.  Let me know how soon I can get my hands on a copy!
Thanks,  Jon

----------


## Manouchehr M.

[QUOTE=jonpalombi;940359]


> I am eager to acquire your ground-breaking new book on Iranian arms and armor.  Most of us Western sword-aficionados have been eagerly awaiting a qualified author to enlighten us in the field of antique Persian arms.  Does your book shed any light on the martial techniques used for these superb weapons?  Or will that be a follow-up publication?  It sure sounds like an well researched book full of insights and plenty of eye-candy.  Let me know how soon I can get my hands on a copy!
> Thanks,  Jon


Thank you very much Jon for your kind words.  My first book has an entire chapter on martial arts.

My second book will be a lexicon.  But I have been working ona  book "Persian Swordsmanship and Traditional Martial Arts of Iran".  You will like this book for sure.  It is based on original sources regarding the swordsmanship and also field research on many traditional wrestling arts and moves.

Regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Jon,

Please check your pm.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## S.Khonaisser

Hello Manouchehr, my name is Salim and I read a post you made some time ago which had info and pics of my dad and I. I stumbled on it by doing a search on my last name (bored) and your post came up.

My father is Jamil Eid khonaisser from Lebanon. He was a master of the art of Saif oo Terse (sword and shield). There is so much history about this martial art. One is trained to defend and attack before he has learned how to dance and entertain. It is a true martial art.

I noticed you have posted pics from his book as well as pics from our visit in 1998.

Can you give me some info on the book you are writing?

Sincerely, Salim

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Hi Salim,

Welcome to SFi and I am really happy that you have joined us.  Do you mean the first book I published in 2006?   To have more information about my book please check this site:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran.de/


For reviews check here please:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

If you mean the second book, namely "Lexicon of Arms and Armor from Iran:A Study of Symbols and Terminology" will be published in couple of months.  It is based ona thorough linguistic analysis of all terms of arms and armor that are written in many manuscripts, many have not been published yet.  It has entries from Old Persian, Middle Persian and New Persian in alphabetical order.  Please let me lknow if you need any further information.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new print article entitled "The Magnificent Beauty of Edged Weapons made with Persian Watered Steel" is just published in the current issue of Asian Journal of Martial Arts.

There you can see pictures of new artifacts that have not been published so far.  As well, I have provided a glossary of terms in Persian alphabet.

As you see my article made it to the cover of the current issue:

http://www.goviamedia.com/store.php?crn=205

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

This year is the year of humanities and all related field in the International Book Fair in Frankfurt.  My first book Arms and Armor from Iran has been reviewed very well among academic circles and this year I will be a key speaker there, presenting my research and next book

Lexicon of Arms and Armor from Iran: A Study of Symbols and Terminology

Few speakers were chosen to give a speech and I am really happy and honored to be among them.
http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....AIR%202007.pdf

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

I would be happy to see the members who can make it there.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Ms. Beate Dillmann-Gräsing works as a freelance editor and translator and as well writes expertise for antiques in the areas of archaeology, art history, cultural history, oriental studies as well as archaeology.  Her review of my book is in German.  It will be translated by my publisher soon:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....licity_DG.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

You will find the review of Mr. Schumacher, chief editor of Hephaistos in the recent issue:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ephaistos.html

This magazine is a very informative one on forging techniques of sword and knife making, and organized many important events in Europe.  For the cover of the magazine see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

In the recent issue you will also see some beautiful pieces of Iranian arms and armor.

Kind regards
Manoucchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Translations of Ms. Dillman`s and Mr. Schumacher's reviews in English:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran...._2007_09_e.pdf

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....haistos_e.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

A bit of Journal of Asian Martial Arts current issue:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran.de/Bilder/JAMA2.jpg

I have also written a number of print articles for different magazines.  I will keep you informed.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am happy to announce that my print article "Blades of the Lion's Tail: Birth of the Shamshir" is published in the current issue of the British magazine Classic Arms and Militaria.  I made it to the cover.  In my article you will see three miniatures of battle scenes from Iranian museums as well.

https://www.blazepublishing.co.uk/pr...ssic_arms.aspx

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article "To the memory of Haj Hossein Farajian" is published in the current issue of Persian Heritage.

http://www.persian-heritage.com/

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

A review of my book is also published in the current issue of Classical Arms and Militaria

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ity_Downs.html

KInd regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article "To the Memory of Ostad Haj Hossein Farajian" is published in the current issue of Persian Heritage.  Also a review of my book is there.  I will report more on it later:

http://www.persian-heritage.com/

Kind regards
MAnouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article "The Weapons of Choice: The Art and Design of Sword Making and Carrying During the Reign of the Sassanian Zoroastrian Rulers is Expounded" is published in the new issue of Parsiana in India.  I made it to the cover there.  Parsiana is the leading Zoroastrian magazine of the Parsis community in India.  Parsis were Iranians who emigrated to India after the Muslim Conquest of Sassanian Iran.  I made it to the cover as well.  There you will see some new Sassanian swords (with gold and silver) from the Cultural Institute of Bonyad in Tehran that will appear in my next book.  I will report more on it later:

http://parsiana.com/

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Stephen Hull

Hello Manouchehr,

I am new to this forum and have read many of the posts.  I was intrigued by the very positive comments about your book on Iranian Arms.  I purchased it and it really an outstanding and unique publication.  I gained much appreciation for the history of Iran and was very pleased to find such superb photographs.  Your methodology is precise and most thorough.  And a good read beside.  It was not good to be a ruler in those days.  Short life expectancy.  I am further motivated to gain more knowledge regarding crucible steel which is my main interest.  There are very generous people sharing  the world of crucible steel and I am just beginning to explore this.  I deeply thank you for your great contribution.

Stephen Hull

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Hello Stephen,

Thank you very much.  I really appreciate your words.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article on the classification of swords by Khayyam and also a bit about his life is published in the German Magazine Hephaistos.  That is a specialized magazine for smiths and metallurgists.  MY article is named "Gedichte und Schwerter: Waffen-Klassifizierzung und Tiegelstahlrezept des Omar Khayyam Neishaburi":

http://www.metall-aktiv.de/

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My publisher has updated the site and you can see the cover of magazines where my new articles are published.  More to come soon.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Last Wednesday 21 of November, the renowned TV and radio producer and writer conducted a radio interview with me at 9 p.m. L.A. Time that lasted for one hour.  Mr. Akhavan asked me about my book, research and further research projects.  The interview was conducted in Persian.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article is published in the Classic Arms and Militaria titled "Dagger of the Ayaran: The Persian Khanjar".  There you would see magnificent miniatures of peopl fighting with a khanjar and of course other examples of khanjar never shown before.  THis time my article is again  on the cover.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am happy to announce that the review of my book by Dr. Robert Dohrenwend, PhD, the chief editor of the Journal of Martial Arts, from Syracuse University is published in the current issue of JAMA.
There a number of universities worldwide that have reviewed my book that have reviewed my book.  I will report on it soon.

KInd regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Another review of my book in Italian was just published in the Italian magazine Coltelli.  For more information, please see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

As promised, you will find the review by Dr. Robert Dohrenwend, PhD, the chief editor of the Journal of Martial Arts, from Syracuse University is published in the current issue of JAMA:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ohrenwend.html

and the review of the Italian magazine Colteli:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran...._Coltelli.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The review of my book is published in the French magazine:

La passion des couteaux.  For more information see :

http://arms-and-armor-from-iran.de/b...scouteaux.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

MY new article in German Schwerter, Muster und tiefe Wunden is published in the current issue Hephaistos.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am very proud to present the review of Dr. Jürg Stüssi-Lauterburg of my book, the specialist on the Middle East from the prestigeous magazine from Switzerland Allgemeine Schweizerische Armee Zeitung (ASZM) .  This is the official magazine of the Swiss Military distributed to the officers of the Swiss army.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....city_ASMZ.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I would also like to present the review of Mr. Mark Zalesky from the magazine Knife World :

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....y_Zalesky.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The current issue of Tactical knives contains my new article on Persian Kards titled:

Kārds for Kings: The Magnificent Persian Kārd: a Symbol of Power and Beauty.

More information will be provided on the site of my publisher soon.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am really happy to announce that my new article on Persian staright swords is published in the current issue of Classic Arms and Militaria titled:

Dragons Teeth: The Straight Swords of Persia

This artcle is based on my new research as well which ill be published in my second book using all linguistic terms describing this type of sword in Iranian manuscript.  Above all and very important for the first time you can see four Persian manuscripts depicting Persian straight swords.  These are from the Iranian museums and not see outside so far.

Regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am really happy to announce that my book was reviewed in the famed Iranian Journal of Archaeology and History.  This is the most famous and prestigious journal in the field of History and Archaeology in Iran and published in Tehran.  It is used by all Iranian universities and also by universities across the world in Iranian studies.  For the translated version of the review, see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....Miri_IJAH.html

Kind regards
Manoouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My publisher added the print articles that have been published so far and also my upcoming book project.  This list will be updated regularly:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran.de/b02_author.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on kard appeared in German in the current issue magazine "Messer Magazin."  There you find marvelous examples never published before.

Waffe und Luxusgegenstand.  Messer Magazin, pp. 80-84.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

A new article of mine with new pictures of kards never published before together with some Iranian miniatures from Iranian museums is published in this month issue of Classic Arms and Militaria titled:

Edged Weapons: the Persian Kard

This time may article also made it to the cover.

For the cover of Messer Magazin where my previous article in German was published see:
http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

More print articles are in the pipeline.  I will inform you accordingly.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My new article Damast-Stahl: Härten mit Kuhmist und Salz was published in May/June 2008, Hephaistos  International metalworkers magazine Hephaistos  Internationales Magazin der Metallgestalter.  I introduce an unknown Persian manuscript named Goharname by Mohammad ben Mansur which has a chapter on swords and swordmaking.

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....lications.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The Iranian journalist Mr. Amir Parizad interviewed me for the anniversary of Ferdwosi, the famed Iranian poet.  I was among a selected few experts on Iranian history who were interviewed, among them were Ostad Fereydun Joneydi, Dr. Mahmud Bakhtiari, Ostad Adib Borumand, Ms. Giti Purfazel, and Ms. Pariya Mavandi. 

Please see:

http://www.amirparizad.com/index.php...=2414&Itemid=2

For other interviews see:

http://www.amirparizad.com/index.php...=2415&Itemid=2

http://www.amirparizad.com/index.php...=2416&Itemid=2

http://www.amirparizad.com/index.php...=2417&Itemid=2

http://www.amirparizad.com/index.php...=2418&Itemid=2

----------


## Eneko E.

Hello;

I must congratulate Mr. Manouchehr for this excellent book, I bought it some months ago and I'm very happy with it and with the high quality photographs.
I must confess that my main interest is ancient pre-islamic Iran (mainly Achaemenid and Sassanian history, warfare and religion) but sadly we have few archaeological stuff of the times compared, for example, with the good amout of Shamshir, as is reflected in the book. But I have enjoyed very much the Shamshir parts too, althoug its not my field and my little knowledge.

Best regards,

Khoda Hafez!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Eneko for your kind words.  I really appreciate it.  You will surely like my second book as the lexicon will have not only New Persian entries but all arms and armor related terms in Old Persian , Avesta and Middle Persian.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Eneko E.

Of course, I'm highly interested and I'm waiting for it. There is no such studies for old iranian languages nor pahlavi, in fact there is no modern dictionaries at all, only the old Bartholomae or the Mackenzie's glossary, Dr. Tafazzoli's works and other glossaries of specific works, mainly zoroastrian. 
But a lexicon of arms and armor both of ancient and new persian is simply great. And necessary; in works about achaemenid armies such as Sekunda's or Head's there are linguistical mistakes and inventions (non atestiguated words or expresions, I now remember Sekunda's "amartaka" recostruction for "athanatoi", the Immortals; the critic believe that the "immortals" can be a Herodotean mistake; *anausa for "anusiya" "The folowers, the loyal ones")
This "amartaka" is of course not atestiguated in Old Persian, there is only a similar form in Avestan but with other completely different meaning and context, the Amesha (spenta) or "angelical" deities.

Kind regards

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Excellent input Eneko.  Thank you very much for sharing.  The field of research in arms and armor is truly fascinating.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My news article on Pishqabz was published in the current issue of Classic Arms and Militaria:

June 2008: Edged Weapons: the Pishqabz Fighting Dagger.  Classic Arms and Militaria.  Volume XV Issue 3, pp. 29-33.

For seeing the cover of the magazine, please check here:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html


As I mentioned before one of my students Rahil Alipour was writing her thesis under my supervion.  She graduated with distinction from the University of Cultural Heritage:

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...ubCategory=247

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I forgot to mention that in my recent article, you will see three Persian miniatures showing pishqabz in fight.  As you know pishqabz s are rarely shown in miniatures.  There is also an old pic of Varseh bastani shoing the technique of pishqabz in wrestling.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article on Persian shamshir in German is published in the current issue of Schwert und Klinge entitled "Der Schwanz des Löwen" with new swords and miniatures and relief pictures.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article in Spanish titled "El shamshir persa: historia y orígenes" is published in the current issue of the famed Spanish history magazine: Memoria la historica de cerca.

I will publish a number of articles about Iranian arms and armor in Spanish soon.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article Um 1196 Beschrieben: Nitrieren mit Entenkot.
Hephaistos, 7/8, pp. 24-25. is published in the current issue of the German magazine Hephaistos.  There I introduce another Persian mansucript on crucible steel making written by Nezami.  The manuscript titled Javahername-ye Nezami.  I will report on m last articles soon,
Kind regards
Manochehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article Persische Krummdoclhe was just published in the German Magazine Militär & Geschichte:

July 2008: Persische Krummdolche.  Militär & Geschichte.  Nr. 40.  August/September 2008, pp. 4449.

To see the cover of the magazines of my last articles please see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

The review of Ms. Parinaz M. Ghandi the editor of the magazine Parsiana of my book Arms and Armor from Iran was published in the current issue of Parsiana magazine:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ty_Ghandi.html

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new articl on qame and qaddare was published:

August 2008: Edged Weapons: Qame and Qaddāre Short Swords of Iran. Classic Arms and Militaria.  Volume XV Issue 4, pp. 4650. 

Thre you can se Qajar period paitings of soldiers carrying qame and qaddare.  These are uniqu pictures from Iranian museums.  For the cover see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article on Beirunis manuscript was published in German recently:

August 2008: Eisen, Stahl und Schmiedetechniken: Al-Jamahir fi Marefat al-Jawaher, das Manuskript des persischen Wissenschaftlers Abu Reihan Beiruni.  Hephaistos, 9/10, pp. 60-61. 

KInd regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian military swords with unique pictures of Iranian army during the Qajar period with European style military swords and also some samples of Iranians military swords from the Military Museum of Iran is just published:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2008q).  East Meets West: Iranian Military Swords 17941925.  Classic Arms and Militaria.  Volume XV Issue 5, pp. 4246. 

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Glen C.

> The review of Ms. Parinaz M. Ghandi the editor of the magazine Parsiana of my book Arms and Armor from Iran was published in the current issue of Parsiana magazine:
> 
> http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ty_Ghandi.html


I was delighted in having an opportunity in seeing this title at The Higgins Armory Museum. While I was only able to spend a brief look at browsing this title, I was impressed with the format and depth. This will truly be a manuscript useful now and moving forward. Even with the costs of some books available, I believe the title will be a genuine bargain for those having this in hand.

Cheers

Hotspur; _they keep it behnd the store display but are helpful for those looking to see it inside_

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Glen, I really appreciate your support.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Although the book Disc-headed Bronze Pins from Luristan: A Symbol of Ancient Irans Art by Ms. Souri Ayazi does not deal in weapons, the decoartion methods on these pins help greatly to understand the bronze weapons from Luristan.  I was honored to be chosen as the chief editor of this book.

http://www.persianmirror.com/Article...SubCategory=32

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am really happy to announce that my article "The History of Persian amir" was published in the peer-review  journal _Payam-e Bastanshenas_ (_Journal of the Archaeology of the Islamic Azad University of Abhar_).  This is the academic magazine of Azad University of Abhar in Tehran.  My article is in English and titled:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2008r).  The History of Persian amir.  Payam-e Bastanshenas (Journal of the Archaeology of the Islamic Azad University of Abhar).  Volume 4, No. 8.  Autumn 2007  Winter 2008, pp. 918. 

For the cover of the magazine see :
http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....publicity.html

There are seven other articles written by archaeologists, historians, and art historians in the same issue.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new artilce is on a Persian text from India on sword classification.  A marvelous text which I found in the archives.  This text will be introduced completely in my lexicon:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009a).  Wie Blankwaffen beurteilt wurden.  Das Persische Taìd Besarat" von 17061707  ein detailliertes Manuskript über Schwerter.  Hephaistos, 1/2, pp. 6061.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My first article on Persian firearms (royal collection of Tehran) is published in CAAM:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009b).  Persian Firearms Part One: The Matchlocks.  Classic Arms and Militaria.  Volume XVI Issue 1, pp. 4247.

KInd regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I just came back from a wonderful journey to Iran.  I took part in the ceremony of the World Book Prize of Iran.  I am happy and proud to announce that book "Arms and Armor from Iran: The Bronze AGe to the end of the Qajar Period" has won the most prestigious award in Iranian Studies.  For a list of other winners and about the procedure and selection criteria of this award, see:

http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ard_prize.html


Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Manoucher,

For some reason, the contributors/editors link on the web site for_Arms and Armor from Iran_ was removed.  I am sure Legat made a mistake in removing it.  Could you inform the publisher (Alexander Frank or the appropriate person) to post the link again?

----------


## Dan Howard

Hi Doug,

The contributors page wasn't removed, it has been merged with the acknowledgements page.
http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ledgement.html

----------


## Doug Mullane

> Hi Doug,
> 
> The contributors page wasn't removed, it has been merged with the acknowledgements page.
> http://www.arms-and-armor-from-iran....ledgement.html


Dan and Manoucher,

So it has been removed from its former spot at the top of the page and placed within the acknowledgments.  For some reason, the contextual information for each author was removed, which seems a little strange at least.  Maybe Manoucher could address this point.

----------


## Doug Mullane

Dan and Manouchehr,

It's all cleared up--thanks for the information.

Doug

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian shamshir in German  is published in the new edition of Karfunkel Combat:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009c). Die Geschichte des persischen Shamshir. Karfunkel: Combat. Nr. 5, pp. 5960.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian swordsmaship is published.  For more information see here please:

http://forums.swordforum.com/showthr...45#post1066445

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009d). Las Técnicas de la Esgrima Persa. Revista de Artes Marciales Asiáticas. Volumen 4, Número 1, pp. 2049.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article on Persian flintlocks was recently released:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009e). Persian Firearms Part Two: The Flintlock. Classic Arms and Militaria. Volume XVI Issue 2, pp. 2226.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

For your information my article on Persian percussion cap locks with examples from royal collection of Iran was just published:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009g). Persian Firearms Part Three: The Percussion Cap Lock. Classic Arms and Militaria. Volume XVI Issue 3, pp. 1823.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The recent issue of the RAMA the journal o the university of Leo features my article on fighting techniques with daggers and knives in Persian swordsmanship:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009h). El Combate con Armas Blancas Cortas en la Esgrima Persa. Revista de Artes Marciales Asiáticas. Volumen 4, Número 2, pp. 3853.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian khanjar has recently been published in the magazine of the Ministry of Culture in Iran:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009i). Curved double-edged Persian Dagger. Echo of Islam. No. 218, June-July 2009, pp. 18-29.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on akenakes was released in the peer review journal of the Muzeha magazine in Tehran.  This is the official museums magazine in Iran:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009j). Akenakes Madi va Parsi: Selahha va Zerehhaye Iran [Median and Persian Akenakes: Arms and Armor from Iran]. Translated into Persian by Ashraf Haji. Muzeha, 47, Fall and Winter 1387, Spring 1388, pp. 49-53.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article in Persian on Iranian matchlocks was published in the magazine Jangafzar [Arms and Armor Magazine] in Tehran this month:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009k). Selahhaye Garm-e Iran: Baksh-e Avval, Tofang-e Fatile-i [Firearms in Iran: First Section, Matchlocks]. Majale-ye Jangafzar, Sal-e Panjom [Fifth Year], Shahrivar Mah 1388 [September 2009], pp. 22-25.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My article on Persian straight swords is published in the magazine Daneshmand [Scientist] in Tehran:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009l). Shamshirhaye Mostaqim Iran: Dandanhaye Ejdeha [Straight Swords from Iran: Dragon's Teeth].  Translated into Persian by Ashraf Haji. Daneshmand [Scientist], Mahname-ye Shahrivar 1388 [September 2009 Issue], 551,  pp. 76-81.

----------


## David Lewis Smith

> Dear friends,
> 
> My article on Persian straight swords is published in the magazine Daneshmand [Scientist] in Tehran:
> 
> Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009l). Shamshirhaye Mostaqim Iran: Dandanhaye Ejdeha [Straight Swords from Iran: Dragon's Teeth].  Translated into Persian by Ashraf Haji. Daneshmand [Scientist], Mahname-ye Shahrivar 1388 [September 2009 Issue], 551,  pp. 76-81.



is there an English printing of it, I have a very strong interest for Persian straight swords

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Hi David,

I already wrote another article on Persian straight swords.  Please check here:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2008c). Dragons Teeth: The Straight Swords of Persia. Classic Arms and Militaria. Volume XV Issue 1, pp. 2125.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## David Lewis Smith

> Hi David,
> 
> I already wrote another article on Persian straight swords.  Please check here:
> 
> Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2008c). Dragons Teeth: The Straight Swords of Persia. Classic Arms and Militaria. Volume XV Issue 1, pp. 2125.
> 
> Kind regards
> Manouchehr


my friend, the link did not post
I am still trying to figure out what I bought in Afghanistan two years ago

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on the combat with axes and maces in Persian martial system was just released in the peer review journal of the university of Leon in Spain:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009m). La Maza y el Hacha en la Tradición Marcial Iraní. Revista de Artes Marciales Asiáticas. Volumen 4, Número 3, pp. 28–43.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian pishqabz was just released in German magazine Messer Magazin:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009n). Der Stolz des Persers. Messer Magazin. 5/2009. Oktober/November 2009, pp. 70-73.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian pistols and gun accessories is released:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009o). Persian Firearms Part Four: Pistols and Gun Accessories in Iran. Classic Arms and Militaria. Volume XVI Issue 5, pp. 3540.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The new article of Dr Farrokh and me on Sassanian elite cavalry was published in the famed academic peer review journal "Journal Of Iranian Studies":

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr and Kaveh Farrokh (2009p). Arms, Armor and Tactics of Sassanian Savaran. Journal of the Iranian Studies. Faculty of Literature and Humanities. Shahid Bahonar University of Kerman. Volume 8, Number 15, Spring 2009, pp. 288-305.

KInd regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Three of my new articles were published in Iran:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009s). Borande va Ziba: Dar Bareye Qame va Qaddare, Shamsirhaye Kutah-e Iran [Short and Beautiful: About Qame and Qaddare, Short Swords of Iran]. Translated into Persian by Rahil Alipour. Daneshmand [Scientist], Mahname-ye Aban 1388 [October 2009 Issue], 553, pp. 58-62.
Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009r). Selahhaye Garm dar Iran: Baksh-e Chahrom, Tapanche va Adavat-e Selah dar Iran [Pistols and Gun Accessories in Iran]. Majale-ye Jangafzar, Sal-e Panjom [Fifth Year], Aban Mah 1388 [November 2009], No. 59, pp. 22-24.
Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009q). Selahhaye Garm dar Iran: Baksh-e Dovvoml, Tofang-e Dangi [Firearms in Iran: Second Section, Percussion Cap Guns]. Majale-ye Jangafzar, Sal-e Panjom [Fifth Year], Mehr Mah 1388 [October 2009], No. 58, pp. 58-60.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article is published:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009r). Selahhaye Garm dar Iran: Tofang-e Sarpor-e Chakhmaqi [Muzzle Loader Guns with Flint Locks]. Majale-ye Jangafzar, Sal-e Panjom [Fifth Year], Azar Mah 1388 [December 2009], No. 60, pp. 12-15. 

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian swordsmanship is published in French:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009s). L'Escrime Persane. Traduit par Francisco José Luis. La Revue de Téhéran. Mensuel Culturel Iranien en Langue Francaise. N. 49, Décembre 2009, 5e Annee, pp. 10-19. 

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on fighting with spears and lances is published in the academic journaal of the University of leon.

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009t). La Lanza: El Arma Principal en la Tradición Marcial Iraní. Revista de Artes Marciales Asiáticas. Volumen 4, Número 4, pp. 7085. 


Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on kards is published in Tehran:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009u). Kard-e Irani: Namad-e Zerafat va Zibayi [Persian Kard: A Delicate Symbol of Beauty]. Translated into Persian by Ashraf Haji. Daneshmand [Scientist], Mahname-ye Day 1388 [December 2009 Issue], 555, pp. 61-65.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am happy to announce that my article on Marlik civilzation and the excavated artifacts (many weapons) has been published in the German archaeology magazine "Antike Welt: Zeitschrift für Archäologie und Kulturgeschichte":

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010a). Zeugnisse einer Zivilisation. Antike Welt: Zeitschrift für Archöologie und Kulturgeschichte, 1/2010, pp.57-60. 

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

New article by Dr. Farrokh and me has been recently published:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr and Kaveh Farrokh (2010b). Backbone of the Empire: Sassanian Savārān. Classic Arms and Militaria. Volume XVII Issue 1, pp. 3641.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

The reference for my new article in the book "Rites of Power":

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010c). Persian Swordmakers (Armeiros Persas). In: Rites of Power: Oriental Arms (Rituais de Poder: Armas Orientais), Casal de Cambra: Caleidoscópio, pp. 41-55.

----------


## T Warburg

> Thank you.  Surely it will not be cheap.  I have no idea.   It will include colored pics of arms and armor which have been unknown in any publications.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Manoucher


don't care. i must own this book

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Finally I received a copy of the magazine where the article of Ms. Z. Aramad and mine on properties of Persian crucible steel was published.  

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr and Z. Aramad (2008s). The Microstructure and Elements of Persian  Crucible Steel.  Payam-e Bastanshenas (Journal of the Archaeology of the Islamic Azad University of Abhar). Volume 5, No. 9. Spring and Summer 2008, pp. 6–26.

----------


## Richard Furrer

Where is this magazine sold?

Ric

----------


## Manouchehr M.

By contacting the university in Iran directly one can buy the magazine.  I doubt that there are any left as even I as the author waited for a long period of time.  This issue sold specially well as I was told.

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My new article in the Franco-Iranian cultural magazine ""La Revue de Téhéran is published.  The article deals with the historyy of bull-headed mace in Iran:

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010d). La Masse d'Arme à Tête de Taureau: Une Combinaison de Puissance et de Prestige.  Traduit par Arun Singh. La Revue de Téhéran. Mensuel Culturel Iranien en Langue Francaise. N. 53, Avril 2010, 5e Annee, pp. 56-61.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I am really happy to announce that the last part of the series of Persian Firearms was published in CAAM:

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010e),  Persian Firepower: Artillery.  Classic Arms and Militaria. Volume XVII Issue 2, pp. 1925. 

In my article I should paintings of three very valuable manuals, all have not been published or worked on so far:

1) A Safavid manual describing how caannons were cast in Iran
2) A Qajar period manuscript which describes the Persian version of rockets with details and paintings
3) Another Qajar period manuscript that describes cannons, rockets and firework.

I will be providing all manuscripts in one of my upcoming books soon.  I would like to thank Iranian museums and National Library for their gracious and marvelous help to have access to these extremely valuable manuscripts.  Not only cannons are shown but the uniforms and military sabers of Qajare soldiers are shown in detail.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

I received the journal Antiguo Oriente today and I am really happy to announce that my article on bronze and iron weapons was published in the peer-review journal of the Pontificia Universidad Católica Argentina (Buenos Aires) named "Antiguo Oriente":

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2009v). Bronze and Iron Weapons from Luristan.  Antiguo Oriente, Volumen 7, pp. 185-217.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article on Persian archery is published in the German magazine on historical archery Traditionelles Bogenschiessen.  I present a manual on archery from the Safavid period Iran for the first time here.  I have many entries from this manuscript in my upcoming book.  truely a fascinating manual:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010f).  Persisches Bogenschießen.  Traditionell     Bogenschiessen, 2. Quartal 2010, 56, pp. 62-67.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My new article on Persian archery is published in the peer review university journal of the University of leoon in Spain:

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010f). El Arma Sagrada: El Combate con Arco y flecha en Irán.  Revista de Artes Marciales Asiáticas, Volumen 5, Número 1, pp. 5376. 

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Saman A.

Aghayeh Khorasani, manam yeh ketabeh emzashodan mekham  :Big Grin:  I think it would be interesting to see the ancient persian weapons and armor.  My maman says she'll buy me a copy sometime around christmas.  I'm so glad I came here and found an Iranian in the community.

Also, I just now joined and was activated.  What would be a proper way to introduce myself to the community?

Thank you
Saman Ahmadi

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Aghayeh Khorasani, manam yeh ketabeh emzashodan mekham  I think it would be interesting to see the ancient persian weapons and armor.  My maman says she'll buy me a copy sometime around christmas.  I'm so glad I came here and found an Iranian in the community.
> 
> Also, I just now joined and was activated.  What would be a proper way to introduce myself to the community?
> 
> Thank you
> Saman Ahmadi


Welcome to SFI Saman and thank you very much.  I will send you a pm via this forum.  Do you know how it works?

Regarding your question just go the forum and open a thread and introduce yourself and activities.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My new article on Persian maces was recently published

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010g), Persian Weapons of Power: Part 1: The Mace.  Classic Arms and Militaria, Volume XVII Issue 4, pp. 4245.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My new article is published in the Austrian journal which is the official journal for military history and army in Austria

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010h).  Persischer Schwertkampf.  Pallasch: Zeitschrift für Militärgeschichte. Heft 35, 14. Jahrgang 2010, pp. 23-29.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article (the second part) on Persian archery was published in the German archery magazine:

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010i).  Persisches Bogenschießen Teil II.  Traditionell     Bogenschiessen, 3. Quartal 2010, 56, pp. 64-67.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Sander Alsters

Hi I'm new at this forum and...

I would love to read your book! I have enjoyd reading Oriental armour of H. Russel Robinson. As a student of the German medieval swordmanship and a admirerer of the medieval middle east, I also practice some reanactment as a Mamluk. I will certainly put all information to good use!

Ps: If someone of you guys have some information about the Furisiya or atleast some training manuals of middle east swordmanship and or other weapons. Preferably in English and is willing to share? I couldnt thank you enough.

GreetZ!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Sander for your kind support,  Just for the record, I will add the titles of my recently published books:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010b).  Lexicon of Arms and Armor from Iran: A Study of Symbols and Terminology.  Tübingen: Legat Verlag.

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010a).  Antique Oriental and Arab Weapons and Armour: The Streshinskiy Collection.  Abu Dhabi: Antiga Arabia.

My second book has also Persian arms and armor.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Many people have asked me about my next book via email and pm.  Yes my next book is indeed about Persian swordsmanship and tradtitional martial arts of Iran.  I am working on it and I hope to be able to publish it next year as soon as possible.  I will let you know more about it soon.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

My new article "Mounted Combat and Horse Classification in Persian Manuscripts" was published in the peer-review magazine International Journal of Eastern Sports & Physical Educationof the University of Suwon in South Korea:

-Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010j).  Mounted Combat and Horse Classification in Persian Manuscripts.  International Journal of Eastern Sports & Physical Education, Vol. 8 No. 2, Oct. 2010, pp. 49-64.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

My new article in CAAm has been recently published:

Moshtagh Khorasani, Manouchehr (2010k). Persian Symbols of Power: The Battleaxe.  Classic Arms and Militaria, December 2010/January 2011, pp. 34-37.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Dear friends,

Many thanks for your contnuous support for all these years.  I really appreciate it.  I will archive this thread in the following days.  Instead I will pos my future articles on the thread related to the lexicon I have recently published.  

Many thanks again.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------

